# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 5/11/15



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hoping they actually give King Barrett some shine this week.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will the show close with Rollins getting speared or RKO'd or will they plant more seeds of Dean vs Reigns?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not real interested in this Raw tbh. NBA playoffs have been way more interesting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Not real interested in this Raw tbh. NBA playoffs have been way more interesting.


You're not alone, brother!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You're not alone, brother!


Guess we could list all the shows more interesting than Raw these days but we'd be here awhile.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Guess we could list all the shows more interesting than Raw these days but we'd be here awhile.


 :lol It's true. I think I will stream it and mostly listen to it on headphones while watching anything else.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol It's true. I think I will stream it and mostly listen to it on headphones while watching anything else.


I might tune in if there's a blowout or something lol.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Last week's RAW was very solid from start to finish. I hope the go home show to Payback also delivers but I'm not interested in a 20 minute monologue by The Authority to start off the show. 

The NBA playoffs have been awesome, especially these buckets at the buzzard :mark: :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not expected much but at least Harper and Rowan are in the preview.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stopped watching Raw about a month ago and really don't miss it at all. After seeing the light I really don't know why I persisted on watching it for so long. Fucking garbage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince really needs some competition.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Last weeks Raw was the best of the year for me.

Not expecting much at all this week as opposed to last week, but always a bonus having Ambrose involved with the title.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't shake the sinking feeling that the authority is going to remove Ambrose from the main event of payback. All this talk about bringing order back etc. just have a really bad feeling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Give Ambrose the microphone. Let him slay.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm going to my first raw. So excited. Then I found out the authority will be there. I want to watch wrestling, not Shakespeareian soliloquy


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

T0M said:


> Stopped watching Raw about a month ago and really don't miss it at all. After seeing the light I really don't know why I persisted on watching it for so long. Fucking garbage.


Your loss, last week's episode was fucking fantastic.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

2Slick said:


> Your loss, last week's episode was fucking fantastic.


Yeah I'm sure he's gutted that he missed one good show but skipped 3 bad ones


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not dreading RAW as much as I usually am because of last week (though again I shouldn't be dreading it at all) but with the return of HHH and Stephanie and with it being the go home show which tend to suck more than the average RAW IMO, I feel tonight won't be that good but hopefully I'm wrong and hopefully they'll announce some great stuff for Payback.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Yeah I'm sure he's gutted that he missed one good show but skipped 3 bad ones


That's what DVR is for, fast forward filler matches or things that don't interest you and watch what does. Simple enough, really.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Getting bored of Triple H and Stephanie constantly giving 20 min promos they don't need to be on tv every fuckin week


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I can't shake the sinking feeling that the authority is going to remove Ambrose from the main event of payback. All this talk about bringing order back etc. just have a really bad feeling.


I feared that since Ambrose beat Rollins. That's just the luck of Ambrose fans I guess. :crying:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I can't shake the sinking feeling that the authority is going to remove Ambrose from the main event of payback. All this talk about bringing order back etc. just have a really bad feeling.


WWE need to stop fucking about with the matches


----------



## AmbroseWyatt (Apr 3, 2015)

Will deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan say "In before the fuckery"? My guess would be yes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Authority will bore us, Ambrose/Rollins/Orton will entertain. Hopefully Barrett gets something good happen. 

Oh and then you have John Cena.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yay Wyatts*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PWInsider said:


> WWE Intercontinental champion Daniel Bryan is slated for tonight's Raw taping in Cincinnati, Ohio, PWInsider.com has confirmed. It will be the first time Bryan has appeared on TV since the 4/16 Smackdown broadcast, when Bryan teamed with John Cena against Tyson Kidd and Cesaro in a bout where he was booked to not have any real physical interactions.
> 
> PWInsider.com sources indicated that Bryan suffered an injury during a Dublin, Ireland stop on the last European tour. The nature of Bryan's injury was never publicly stated by WWE but the company did confirm to us that he was pulled from the remaining European tour dates as a "precautionary" measure.
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bryan. :yes


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> :mark:


If it's true.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Former WWE Superstar James Yun aka Jimmy Wang Yang posted on his Facebook page that he would be returning on tonight's episode of WWE Monday Night RAW.


EVEN MORE IMPORTANT :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWE can't possibly put on 2 great Raws in a row so....Looking like the Discussion thread here will be more interesting than the show once again.

Thanks in advance WF Universe :drose


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So Raw's in Ambrose's Hometown and Bryan is returning :mark: 

Looks like we may be in for another good Raw. 2 in a row possibly? Can't recall the last time that happened.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Not real interested in this Raw tbh. NBA playoffs have been way more interesting.


If the Clippers make the finals this year....


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> If the Clippers make the finals this year....


You don't wanna continue to watch Deandre Jordan attempt 28 hilarious free throw shots per game?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE can't possibly put on 2 great Raws in a row so....Looking like the Discussion thread here will be more interesting than the show once again.
> 
> Thanks in advance WF Universe :drose


Don't forget to drink :cudi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Don't forget to drink :cudi


Never Forget, with that said time to get ready for Raw tonight:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> If the Clippers make the finals this year....


Yeah, that was my reaction to the Bulls/Cavs game yesterday.


----------



## cpag8 (May 3, 2015)

This Raw should be a good one. In the hometown of Dean Ambrose, I say he's the last man standing in another scuffle between Orton, Rollins and Reigns. He might possibly fight Reigns, who knows.

I'm excited to see Rowan and Harper back together hopefully. They tried making Rowan face, but obviously it didn't work. He was no where to be seen the last few months except for small house shows that weren't aired on TV.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Holy hell, I am not excited for raw at all this week. It feels like nothing can even save the show for me anymore. Ambrose being booked like shit isnt helping. It is good to read that Bryan will be on the show tho, so hopefully I can get 1-2 good segments. But in all honesty, Im probably just gonna have this on in the background while I watch Lucha Underground.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE can't possibly put on 2 great Raws in a row so....Looking like the Discussion thread here will be more interesting than the show once again.
> 
> Thanks in advance WF Universe :drose


It's a go home show, more often than not they tend to suck so I haven't got my hopes up, but if it does get boring I'll just look at the Paige thread again


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Last week's Raw was fucking rather ace tbh, but this is a go home show so it'll probably be shit. 

Oh and HHH and Stephanie are back right? Oh joy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, maybe lightning will strike twice and we'll have a second good show.







As you can see, I've started my drinking early.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rumor said Paige return tonight. hopefully she and a debut of Charlotte will come out together and possibly team up against Bellas & Naomi.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Pummy said:


> Rumor said Paige return tonight. hopefully she and a debut of Charlotte will come out together and possibly *team up against Bellas & Naomi.*


So the Bellas will randomly now turn back heel 3 weeks after randomly turning face?

Wait that actually sounds like something the WWE will do :ha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So the Bellas will randomly now turn back heel 3 weeks after randomly turning face?
> 
> Wait that actually sounds like something the WWE will do :ha


I'd be surprised it it didn't happen. Random face/heel turns out of nowhere! :rko2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The reuniting of Harper and Rowan has my interest the most. A smart thing WWE paired them back together and I'm hoping they use them correctly this time. 

Will be great to see the final build-up of the Fatal-four-way match also.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan! Harper and Rowan a team again! Dean getting the hometown love tonight! Dean and Roman interacting outside of Smackdown! More New Day shenanigans! Well there's stuff I'm looking forward to so I hope WWE delivers 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

So happy that Bryan is back. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW about to be good for 2 weeks in a row :wtf hh ..There is a god.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey, maybe lightning will strike twice and we'll have a second good show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for me, it would be the third good Raw in a row. The show pre-ER was horrible, but since then it has risen.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Harper and Rowan. While they are making the effort of teasing them possibly reuniting they may as well include Bray Wyatt also and put the trio back together. All 3 guys haven't really been the same since the split up.

The rest.. eh..

I am NOT looking forward to the possible same boring Authority talk in the ring for 20 minutes.

I just hope that it is a decent show.


----------



## AmbroseWyatt (Apr 3, 2015)

Fuck before the innery


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

There's absolutely NO WAY RAW might be good for the second week in a row, right? :maury


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw rumors that Bryans going to be vacating the ic title tonight


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

King and reigning Inter Continental Champion, Bad News Barrett!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Saw rumors that Bryans going to be vacating the ic title tonight


I really hope this doesn't happen, I don't want to see Bryan vacate another title.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery


The real fuckery is currently happening as we speak with Vince and the 'writers' scrambling to put any bullshit down on the 'script'.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The script has probably been put in the bin as we speak and there is no script and the show is near to airing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Back to typical WWE tonight I imagine:

New Day losing on the go home show ahead of defending their titles at Payback.
Rusev looking strong against Cena and having the last laugh on the go home show.
Ambrose getting pinned in his home town a week before Payback.
Bryan vacating the belt.

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry if already answered, but where is RAW taking place tonight?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

If we're honest it's not going to top last week and we know the formula of set up for ppvs ... Everyone who's winning next week loses or ends up,on their ass tonight 

Yawn


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Sorry if already answered, but where is RAW taking place tonight?


Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

Badbadrobot said:


> If we're honest it's not going to top last week and we know the formula of set up for ppvs ... Everyone who's winning next week loses or ends up,on their ass tonight
> 
> Yawn


dear badbadrobot. i think last week was awesome and difficult to top. if they reach 75% i am really happy with it.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

luckyfri said:


> dear badbadrobot. i think last week was awesome and difficult to top. if they reach 75% i am really happy with it.


I'd settle for 50% seeing as last week was so far out of whack with the usual dross


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know why, but I'm really looking forward to tonights RAW.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I don't know why, but I'm really looking forward to tonights RAW.


I'd guess because last week was so good?

We'll see a bounce back in the ratings I'm sure, I'm hoping for the best but prepared for the worst!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Cincinnati, Ohio.


Thank you. They have had both good and bad crowds there, if I remember correctly.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

last weeks raw was pretty good and so i am looking forward for tonight.
what could make me happy even if the show is not great or even good:
some prime time players stuff.
sandow having fun.
cesaro and new hot natty.
ambrose being a comedic badass.
and i think i would be time for another ryback squash match. that huge dude has not destroyed a other dude in 15 seconds for a long time.
neville with plus 8min match.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

Badbadrobot said:


> I'd settle for 50% seeing as last week was so far out of whack with the usual dross


last week was the week of upsets. nearly any result was surprising to me. i thought: Nice wwe you try to be curious.
depends a lot on what happens if HHH and steph return.
if the give us an usual 15min boring meaningless promo or some steph cutting balls stuff i think the whole mojo built up in last time is gone.
now i got it. last raw'S have been ok cause authority does not made a boring promo


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Thank you. They have had both good and bad crowds there, if I remember correctly.


Ambrose is going to get a lot of love tonight. And giving the circumstances someone will get fucked up by the crowd for real. :reigns


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kurt Angle to return and win the US title :mark:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Cincinnati, Ohio crowd at Raw tonight will be going crazy for their homeboy Dean


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking forward to Raw. Not sure what's booked, but the US Open Challenge always adds some intrigue, and any time I see Neville I'm entertained, so those bits will be great if nothing else.

Don't really care about seeing HHH and Steph. I just wish Steph would dress sluttier and show off more of them tig ol' bitties, then I might care a bit.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Ambrose is going to get a lot of love tonight. And giving the circumstances someone will get fucked up by the crowd for real. :reigns


What circumstances?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just know they are going to fuck with Ambrose tonight. mind you if it leads to a HHH vs Ambrose feud I might swallow it.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a raw go home for payback so let's see if they want eyes on there ppv by putting on a great show tonight ...


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> What circumstances?


The fatal 4 way at Payback.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool set, bro.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> The fatal 4 way at Payback.


Yeah, but if it's Dean's hometown, then won't Reigns, Orton, & especially Rollins (he's the heel) get some kind of heat? And we don't even know about that because Seth still got booed at home last week.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Yeah, but if it's Dean's hometown, then won't Reigns, Orton, & especially Rollins (he's the heel) get some kind of heat? And we don't even know about that because Seth still got booed at home last week.


Yeah but Seth is meant to get booed. Reigns is not. That's why I pointed that out, since the guy is not getting a lot of love for a while now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every spot that DBry takes makes me cringe. He is just so injury prone.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Preparing all Bryan fans for the bad news on the pre show. I think it's bad news and it might not just be vacating the title. 

I'll be terribly upset if he has to retire.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please be good, it's been a while since we had 2 good Raw's in a row.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ALRIGHT, THERE'S NO WAY RAW WILL BE AS GOD AS IT WAS LAST WEEK SO I'M BREAKIN OUT THE JAMESON. LETS GET DRUNK, BOYS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"BOTHER...........SISTER"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH being on this raw already makes it an A+ so far


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MACHO MANDOWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Curtis Axel....:maury


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I am predicating that Bad News Barrett is going to become a record 31-time IC Champion and then job to Fernando on Main Event because that's par for the course with WWE's booking of him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe we are at the Payback go home already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Otunga buries Sandow and Axel as the Mini Powers :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597912960367927296


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH god HHH in the limo
its time get bored


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for the F*ckery!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG Marking Out!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H coming out like a BOSS


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That limo entrance.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes the garbage


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Back Bitches :trips


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn Triple H right the fuck on time 7 on the dot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad Booking :Then, Now, Forever


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

HHH! For a split sec I thought it was gonna be Vince lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Are You Ready?

For a 20 minute opening promo :hunter


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone have their liquor of choice - because it's Triple H promo time!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

20 min promo incoming.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the complaining begin! AND.......


YES YES YES YES YES OMG HES BACK!!!!!! Bow Down people the king of kings is here!!!!!!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Authority being back :deandre


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah ok lets start off raw with a boring 20 minute HHH snoozefest promo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

They're acting like this is a big return. :drake1


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On your knees dog!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That huge reaction for the 'legend' gone for a month...


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Ambrose City ::mark::


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

It's been a while. Do we get heel Hunter or tweener Hunter?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Get ready for a 20 minute Authority promo!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Praying for an other good show


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bryan'll probably vacate the title and take some time off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He wasn't gone that long. This isn't like someone coming back from a long layoff.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cool, we're back to NXT length HHH promos:Tripslick


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah ok lets start off raw with a boring 20 minute HHH snoozefest promo


Shnozfest*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> It's been a while. Do we get heel Hunter or tweener Hunter?


The Hunter we always get.


Douchebag Hunter


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah ok lets start off raw with a boring 20 minute HHH snoozefest promo


HEY 10 minutes of that will be Steph whining I hope.

But either way changing the channel!!!!!!!!!

The only two people who I literally cannot watch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao, daddy's home.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

....ya know it's funny


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Monday Night Raw Babaaayyyy!! Im feeling positive tonight. Come one WWE, bring it home


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HHH calling himself Daddy :woah


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

DADDYS HOME!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

There has been a lot of controversy and speculation regarding Daniel Bryan and the IC Title Cole?

Seems to me you've just pretended he hasn't existed the last 3 weeks :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Does HHH have a scar on the side of his head? By his left ear?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D-Bry gets special mention! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Somebodies in trouble! :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Good to see HHH back, but I really hope Stephanie isn't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just a million dollar company.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did he just say the WWEWHC Champion is equivalent to his children because he needs to behave better when "Daddy's home?"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rollins time!


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597912960367927296


begs the question, a b+ injury prone wrestler is best for business? Bryan and Lesar the most important wrestlers...therein lies the problem.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DADDYS HOME! 

:bow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple H head bumping to Rollins theme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"A SPORTSMAN."

:jbl


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

YES ANOTHER AUTHORITY OPENING YES


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully this doesn't take 20 -30 minutes. The most 10 minutes but I doubt it since we are already 5 minutes in....sigh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Waiting for Lisa Anoa'i to get a push.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want Ambrose!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

We want Ambrose!

Let's go :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We Want Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A bit late and the usual kind of opening to the show


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

aww look how sad Rollins looked at that chant

for shame, crowd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great crowd, at least


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H honestly looks like he would be a cool ass boss to work for as long as you're not stupid.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW

An in ring promo........


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the fucking recap Seth.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Really crowd? You sold out chants, a year after the split?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Daddies home! :trips2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CANCERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Seth. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Look at these GOATs


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHH is just disgusted with this worm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

People power!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose about to get a sick pop when he comes out.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rollins may get an earful for the cancer reference.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AmGOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao I can't wait for Ambrose to show up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose is so over and they treat him like a jobber


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the dean chants. Home town crowd doing good.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

the a-word


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins mentioning Ambrose engaging the crowd, selling his physical disappointment in the Ambrose chants, killin it right now Seth


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Seth's voice is so grating.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Great crowd, at least


All they're doing is chanting for their hometown hero.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love Triple H having the combination look of taking in all the Ambrose chants and yet not giving a fuck.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Triple H honestly looks like he would be a cool ass boss to work for as long as you're not stupid.


and you're built like a house and don't do flippy-doogans haha.

just busting HHH's balls


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here comes DEATH!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH and Kane sure do go back a long way, HHH even had sex with his dead girlfriend :HHH2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the demon in a suit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Seth's idea is to old-yeller Kane?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

well, that is 10 minutes of blabbing away already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane getting that mini face pop tho.. Not bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, they do go back a long way Seth. 

HHH brought up that whole Katie Vick to the forefront. 

Clearly Kane & Trips are best buddies and have been for years!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Dean is going to blow the roof off this place soon. Crowd is hot for him.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Rollins may get an earful for the cancer reference.


cancer...breast cancer
kane...big RED machine..red is kinda like PINK

seth was just working on some breast cancer awereness


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ambrose is so over and they treat him like a jobber


He's in his hometown. Everyone is over in their hometown.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

:trips10 Ambrose?? Fuck him, I'm in the ring.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seth hinting at Kane retirement for the IWC. We cool.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yawn..that's gotta be Korne


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RAW, 2015, lets setup a big Kane feud...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> HHH and Kane sure do go back a long way, HHH even had sex with his dead girlfriend :HHH2


What's a little necrophilia between friends?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

There's the Kane we love!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

here i am again. another week of attempting to watch raw, and most likely succumbing to boredom within 90 minutes and turning it off. but that's what being a life long fan is all about, u gotta at least make the effort. lol'd at rollins promo. "he's broken man, and he can't be fixed"


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Kane's promos these last weeks :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Rollins mentioning Ambrose engaging the crowd, selling his physical disappointment in the Ambrose chants, killin it right now Seth


Seth helping Ambrose get more over.

:rollins :ambrose4


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>Booing the prospect of a Kane retirement


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's daddy going to do? Oh probably a tag team match tonight...right...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Kane getting that mini face pop tho.. Not bad.


They thought it was Ambrose


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Ambrose about to get a sick pop when he comes out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose city, I guess.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The pop when ambrose comes out will break every window in a three block radius.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's going to be great when Kane/Rollins main events Summerslam because the storyline is so hot that they won't even need Lesnar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"I listen to my audience" :vince5

10 minutes of chanting Ambrose, still no Ambrose

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth did a great job with those Ambrose chants.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose over,

Put him in a team with :reigns.

:vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So Rollins is losing on Sunday, but to whom?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597916548339081216


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically Seth Rollins will walk out of Payback WWE Champion. WWE always tells us what's gonna happen.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> He's in his hometown. Everyone is over in their hometown.


Ambrose is over in every town.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

THis is a side of Kane, WWE should have showed way back during the Attitude Era. 


Like that time when X-Punk stole his girlfriend Tori, Kane should have came out as Human Kane and kicked X-Pac ass. 



It would have definitely put a shock on everyone's face to see Kane like this back then.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Seth helping Ambrose get more over.
> 
> :rollins :ambrose4


That's why they're feuds/matches are always the best.

They both help each other get over, instead of trying to get themselves over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

IDGAF, I love Corporate Kane and these Authority segments.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I do like Seth's reactions when Triple H yells at him. Like a spoiled kid finally getting yelled at.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

All this attention on Kane. Yippie.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kaneloseslol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman nice reaction in ambrosias home town


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> They thought it was Ambrose


Yeah cause Kane & Ambrose have similar theme's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman vs DEATH AGAIN......................A FUCKING GAIN??????????????????


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Haven't we seen this 100 times already.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Stannis Baratheon. said:


> YES ANOTHER AUTHORITY OPENING YES


Really will be interesting to see the breakdown of the ratings for this show - a spike at opening followed by a dip should hopefully tell them ppl are sick of the authority.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!! Kane and Reigns again. DAMMIT!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane/Big Show vs Reigns

Then, Now, Forever :vince5


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm already getting sleepy..Reigns/Kane....that'll put butts in the seat and keep them there snoring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Noble:lmao:lmao

Ol ******* ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh god Noble :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH Orton vs Rollins again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If it's not Show vs Reigns it's Kane vs Reigns. Ratingzzz
Noble talking :booklel


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jamie noble is incredible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Jamie Noble with the big boy voice.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kane vs Reigns = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Noble


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is Jamie Noble out of his mind?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol You tell him Jamie!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

A Noble effort.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fkin' Jamie Noble! :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried :trips


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jamie Noble is the best :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL 

Kane vs Reigns #67 
Rollins vs Orton #67


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jamie Noble just cut the promo of the year. He and Slater need interactions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Trips looking over him/looking down at him

:tripsscust


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kane when he was told they would part ways


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

People actually booing over the idea of Kane quitting The Authority...

DO YOU RETARDS NOT REMEMBER THE ABSURD NUMBER OF TIMES THAT HE TOOK UP MAIN EVENT TV TIME AND DID COUNTLESS RUN-INS? :favre2


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol that was funny from Noble


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rollins trying not to laugh..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H...they are just as tall and taller than you are.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ultimate burial :maury


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose better put J&J Security through tables. I hope he demolishes them haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you forgot the 1 in front of the 67s :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My sides :Jordan :Jordan


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Hunter is funny as shit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Planting the seeds for Trips/Noble at Summerslam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H was fucking incredible:lmao

:trips3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

shit match, ambrose starting the show, not feeling it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

booker is way too reliant on that laugh. it's like 90% of his commentery.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao Dean has the 1st match of the night. Get him out and over with and its against those 2 :lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> "I listen to my audience" :vince5
> 
> 10 minutes of chanting Ambrose, still no Ambrose
> 
> :ha


Oh really? unk2 :HHH2


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jobber & Jobber security


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Aww Trips had his balls taken by Steph and now he feels emasculated so he must take it out on people.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Typical Be A Star right there.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE SECRET WEAPON OF THE AUTHORITY SPEAKS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cincy's MVP :kd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And why are they not announcing where he's from? Ugh.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah cause Kane & Ambrose have similar theme's


They cheered soon as they heard the music hit. They barely heard the song. They anticipated Ambrose coming out. When they noticed it was Kane, they stopped.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dean Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TJQ said:


> Kane vs Reigns = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


You hit the wrong key, I'll fix it for you:

Kane vs Reigns = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Lol nice mute


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

daddy is INDEED home


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> HHH and Kane sure do go back a long way, HHH even had sex with his dead girlfriend :HHH2


Katie Vick cheated. What a bitch :grin2:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HHH face turn coming??

HHH vs Seth Rollins Summerslam BOOK IT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If Ambrose is only booked for this match at the beginning of the show and doesn't show up anymore tonight

:ha


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So, we're not mentioning that Ambrose lives in Las Vegas, and has nothing to do with Cincinnati any more?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Vårmakos said:


> Planting the seeds for Trips/Noble at Summerslam.


Noble is much too talented to deserve that match.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kane vs Reigns?

Well, i know a certain main event i wont be watching.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Triple H was fucking incredible:lmao
> 
> :trips3


That's why you don't want Trips as your boss, cause when he fucks with you, he cuts deep.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> Dean Ambrose :mark:


Dean. fucking. Ambrose....get it right.

Ever since that video that's what I hear every time,lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Already terribly booked for Ambrose.

He should have been facing Rollins again, with a proper introduction.

It's his fucking hometown, for god's sake.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Vårmakos said:


> Planting the seeds for Trips/Noble at Summerslam.





Bad For Business said:


> So, we're not mentioning that Ambrose lives in Las Vegas, and has nothing to do with Cincinnati any more?


The announcers can barely remembers the wrestlers names or their finishers. Fuck you cant have everything dude.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Felt like Noble wanted to laugh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> If Ambrose is only booked for this match at the beginning of the show and doesn't show up anymore tonight
> 
> :ha


Maybe its a good thing to get him out and over with. But i sure he will interfere in the main event along with Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> They cheered soon as they heard the music hit. They anticipated Ambrose coming out. When they noticed it was Kane, they stopped.


Or Kane has just being owning in the last month and is getting cheered.. Just sayin, just sayin.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean in the house!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So they want to PROMOTE the fatal 4 way by putting the participants in matches? So over the next 3 hours we look forward to......

Ambrose vs J & J

Regins vs Kane

Orton vs Rollins

On a roster including Ziggler, Sheamus, Cena, Barrett, Cesaro, Kidd, Big E, Kofi, Neville ect we get those matches there?

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> So, we're not mentioning that Ambrose lives in Las Vegas, and has nothing to do with Cincinnati any more?


Just because you live somewhere else doesn't mean anything.

If most of us had the luxury of living somewhere else we most likely would. It's about rooting for a guy that comes from the same area you live in.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

You people act like this is the last time Dean Ambrose is going to be on TV tonight

All four of them will be involved in the main event

Act like you've seen this show before


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Dean. fucking. Ambrose....get it right.
> 
> Ever since that video that's what I hear every time,lol.


Lol, jeez sorry man.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's why you don't want Trips as your boss, cause when he fucks with you, he cuts deep.


Lol you dont seem to understand the powers of being a boss. it has nothing to do with HHH.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Just got back from taking my dog for a walk, was the opening promo worth watching on Hulu tomorrow?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hou713 said:


> Oh really? unk2 :HHH2



Yeh only took them another 10 minutes of pointless babbling to bring him out for a match with jobber and jobber security with no mic interaction with Rollins or Trips

unkout


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

JOBBER ENTRANCE :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Already terribly booked for Ambrose.
> 
> He should have been facing Rollins again, with a proper introduction.
> 
> It's his fucking hometown, for god's sake.


not really, nothing wrong with feeding ambose j & j security. he can destroy them,, get all his shit in, and entertain the crowd.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Thus Is some good shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Already terribly booked for Ambrose.
> 
> He should have been facing Rollins again, with a proper introduction.
> 
> It's his fucking hometown, for god's sake.


Yeah but you might get fuckery in that match and that would make people mad. This way Ambrose gets his shit in and the fans are happy.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jamie Noble's signature: the Time-Out.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Top post that time  haha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jamie Noble of 2002 with Nidia would have been a decent match up versus Dean Ambrose


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Get em J&J. You can do it!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Mercury doing so good


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That clothesline from Mercury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean gets to entertain the crowd in a squash. 

He will obviously end the show in a brawl. So he will be back.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

J&J Security have already had way too much offense :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn, Noble holding his own
:maury


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Cow fuck lol

IWC pissd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose, hometown boy, against 2 jobbers who were jobbers 10 years ago


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Or Kane has just being owning in the last month and is getting cheered.. Just sayin, just sayin.


Yeah that's true. But listen to them now, there still chanting Ambrose. When Kane was out there, I didn't hear a single Kane chant.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Remember when Mercury was part of Punk's Straight Edge Society? Seems nobody else does. XD


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Balls fuck lol 

IWC over thinking. Shit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That Red said:


> IWC pissd


when are they not


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who'd love it if Ambrose grew out his chops full Asimov style?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

SNOT ROCKET


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

J&J reinforcing the gimmick of wrestlers-turned-corporate employees losing virtually any and all durability and stamina upon no longer being full-time competitors.

+1 to Bradshaw for bringing up J&J's title success from yesteryear.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd like to see more matches ended with regular moves.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Booker hinting at a Dean Ambrose MITB win?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Booker just say "We gotta new champ!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Booker saying we got a new champ when Ambrose pinned the geeks. Shut your dumbass up Booker Toby.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol Dean Ambrose botched the Dirty Deeds


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Booker saying Dean-O will cash in at some point = Possible hint that Ambrose will be this year's Mr. MITB? :lenny2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose is getting pinned on Sunday, he ain't winning jack shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Rock’s Leather-Clad Cousin ‘Lina’ Is Ready


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

25% of the universe voted for Dean, including Morbo.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Did Booker just say "We've got a new champ?" Ummm was there a title on the line or has Booker been smoking those funny RVD cigarettes


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> when are they not


Why are you pissed?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well technically everyone has a 25% chance.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Abisial said:


> Booker hinting at a Dean Ambrose MITB win?





TripleG said:


> Did Booker just say "We gotta new champ!"


Yeah.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So I hope Booker T changes his pick to win the Fatal Four Way during all 3 of the matches tonight

:booklel


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Noble retired due to injuries? He's been hella active in the past few months, taking serious bumps.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Balls fuck lol  

Guess that's shitty booking huh IWC wcw


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Wait, he's there?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Why did Booker say "We got a new champ"?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They should have had the Daniel Bryan interview on Superstars


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan to relequish the title and retire.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry in the house!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That Red said:


> When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


:austin3


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> SNOT ROCKET


thought thats what it was fucking gross hahah


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

First Raw since the go home show before ER (I missed ER). Nice to see Ambrose in the main event picture, and that he's very over. 

Think Mercury and Noble are great workers, just don't think they should be too active in 2015. Wasn't feeling the dynamic of this match nor the combo of players in it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Forgot Bryan actually existed. Guy should just stick to performing with Brie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Do not try this at home. WWE always have to do these commercials when some stupid kid/teenager fucks up and kills someone.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> The Rock’s Leather-Clad Cousin ‘Lina’ Is Ready


I think this is just wwe doing some promo stuff for the new mad max movie.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

I'm forfeiting my intercontinental championship because I have lost my backbone.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Somebody please photoshop Booker T's face over the "aliens" guy.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> :austin3


Layla is back but has so far only been on Superstars. Shouldn't she on Raw?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan to announce his body has broken down and this has caused him to lose his smile and now he's officially retiring from in ring competition.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> Bryan to relequish the title and retire.


Vacate title; likely. Retire; not yet


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Soul Cat said:


> Why did Booker say "We got a new champ"?



B/c it's Booker T :booklel


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> So, we're not mentioning that Ambrose lives in Las Vegas, and has nothing to do with Cincinnati any more?


No matter where I go, no matter where i'll ever be, i'll always be from Glasgow. His family still live there I believe.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Soul Cat said:


> Why did Booker say "We got a new champ"?


Dat Lilian Garcia syndrome.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Do not try this at home. WWE always have to do these commercials when some stupid kid/teenager fucks up and kills someone.


Lol, I just pictured a Russian international student who is a die hard wrestling fan all of a sudden deciding to crush his professor. 

:maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ambrose is so boring in the ring.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> The Rock’s Leather-Clad Cousin ‘Lina’ Is Ready


Is that Tamina's new look and name?

or is that someone else?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

jobberstatus said:


> I'm forfeiting my intercontinental championship because I have lost my backbone.


Yeah spoken like someone who's had serious brain injuries and still thinks they can have an opinion


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's been feuding with his health since WM30 and they keep putting his health over.

Either give him the win, or move both athletes to different feuds, its getting old.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That Red said:


> Layla is back but has so far only been on Superstars. Shouldn't she on Raw?


If there's a dancing segment with Hornswoggle then yes


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Gin fuck lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Why are you pissed?


Because HHH only cut a 15 min promo and not a 20 min


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Red said:


> Layla is back but has so far only been on Superstars. Shouldn't she on Raw?


Why? So she can get Naomi's ass in her face?



Wait, that doesn't sound so bad............


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that doesn't sound good about Bryan from Cole

He was trying to make it sound postive like everything is ok so that proablhy means he is retiring.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Why is Ziggler wearing eyeliner:serious:


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> If there's a dancing segment with Hornswoggle then yes


Layla is far too talented for that shit. I want to see her in the ring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Who do you guys got in the Cena challenge today? I'm guessing Slater comes out but Big Show takes him out


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Because HHH only cut a 15 min promo and not a 20 min


Typical IWC, pissed the promo is too long then complaining it's too short :toomanykobes


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why? So she can get Naomi's ass in her face?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that doesn't sound so bad............


Haha, maybe.

I just want to see her compete. She should save the Bellas or something.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Can tell this'll be a boring RAW. Might tune out.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking more like Billy Gunn every single fucking day.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the Celtic lawn-care expert


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it better or worse that Ziggler and Velvet Sky has the same fashion sense.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Because HHH only cut a 15 min promo and not a 20 min


Me too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler with the 80's Richard Simmons jogging headband.:lel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus :lol
I will never understand why or how flatcaps are fashionable

Ziggler wrestling and Sheamus on commentary, what's gonna happen?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Typical IWC, pissed the promo is too long then complaining it's too short :toomanykobes


im a HHH mark I can watch him talk for hours and it is still better then some of the other shit i watch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a normal match? Needs to be NODQ


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Why is Dolph dressed like that? Eye Shadow and a hippie headband?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Da Faq happened to Ziggler after his feud with Del Rio ?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So I'm wondering, is Lillian on vacation?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does the WWE love to pit two wreslters against each other who shouldn't be losing a match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

AACC said:


> Rollins is so boring on the mic.


Agreed.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

JBL sure is excited


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> So I'm wondering, is Lillian on vacation?


I thinks she's still recovering from injury.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

king booker shut this king gimmick down. after him, noone came close. fuck barrett


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wade wearing that crown :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is Bad News dead or what.....?

Cause that was his best fucking gimmick.

What the hell is WWE's Year-Long Plan?

Fuck the Fans.
Fuck the Roster.
Fuck the Booking.
Fuck You.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey I didn't know Dolph was a Zeppelin groupie


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ziggler looking like an 80's glam band reject. He should come out to Poison's Unskinny Bop*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Woy Barruh now speaks an octave or two higher because royalty. :barrett

lel


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dolph is wearing fucking make up. :ha


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ziggler broke his sceptre!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Dolph wearing eyeliner? :maury


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Whats up with Ziggler make up and headband and gear LOL


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck lol

Trying to bury the bloody king


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Is Bad News dead or what.....?
> 
> Cause that was his best fucking gimmick.
> 
> ...



The plan for WWE in regards to the fans.....:Fuckyou


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Watching on the dvr, those opening segments are like lord of the rings long.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Why is Dolph dressed like that? Eye Shadow and a hippie headband?


New look?


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Why is ziggler wearing guyliner?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

why does Ziggler looks like Brett Michaels son. XD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Axel Ziggler.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Eyelinerlol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Is Bad News dead or what.....?
> 
> Cause that was his best fucking gimmick.
> 
> ...


Yes it's dead. They didn't want Barrett getting cheered


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Axel Ziggler.


Fucking terrible.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WHo thought it would be a good idea to have Ziggler look like a Ratt reject?


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Floor to commercial.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> why does Ziggler looks like Brett Michaels son. XD


He wants nothin but a good time....how can he resist?

It don't get better than this


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dolph gay? nothing wrong with that


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

#zigliner


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is Payback pretty much just a repeat of Extreme Rules?

Neville v Barrett

Sheamus v Ziggler

Cena v Rusev

Most likely a tag team rematch between Kidd/Cesaro v New Day

Only new matches are the fatal four way and ryback v wyatt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> why does Ziggler looks like Brett Michaels son. XD


Tom Phillips called him Brett Michaels on the app interview lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Axel Ziggler.


Dolph is auditioning for Poison after Raw apparently


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Dolph kinda looks like the bad guy from the Warriors :lmao idk about it, at least he's changing things up for once


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ziggler already released a single


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Red said:


> When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


When you search for them on google when you rub one out before you go to bed.



> Dolph gay? nothing wrong with that


Being gay has nothing to do with looking like the 80s took a shit on you.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd like to hear dolph cover "I won't forget you" by Poison


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Dolph is auditioning for Poison after Raw apparently


Should we talk dirty to him?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Axel Ziggler.


He's jacking that dude from the Warrior's style. But adding make up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Axel Ziggler.


Dolph, :soft


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like how Ziggler uses two finishers that don't finish people. Superkick and the Fameasser. What a geek.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> When you search for them on google when you rub one out before you go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Calm your ass down and show some fucking respect


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-BOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

I didnt know an inside out elbow pad increased the impact.... Learn something new every day.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God!!! It I just see a Barrett & Ziggler match where they didn't spam all of their meaningless secondary moves?!?!?! 

I am actually impressed!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

You KNOW :vince5 is writing the Sheamus persona as he goes on & one about real/big men hell it wouldn't surprise me that at the end of it all his new catchphrase is......

"Sheamus wants to put himself inside every big man in the WWE"


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Sheamus is a legit beast. Love this guy.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So we have two rematches for Payback? 

...Guess it makes sense for the PPV.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He's jacking that dude from the Warrior's style. But adding make up.


With that outfit he is just jacking dudes, bro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Fella's "slick" hair.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I wouldn't chant you look stupid at Sheamus when Ziggler's in there looking like the lovechild of Brett Michaels and Vince Neil


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lead in to the "loser must clean winner's shoes match".....god, I hope not.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAIIIIINED?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Are you not entertained! :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus might be the least charismatic person to ever be world champ.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I finally figured out something I really hate.

Why does everybody have to have a catchphrase? Most of the time they suck.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this hair is way worse than the mohawk

awful hat head


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Are you entertained?!?!" 

I would be if you beat up the Hamburglar or gave me a damn Fish Filet you Ronald McDonald looking mofo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is that the Irish bitch get in my car/hoe I ain't playing with you hair? :booklel


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'No Vince I said I wanna be treated more like SHAWN Michaels...'

'Well Dolph...every rose has it's thorn! Hahaha!'

'How the fuck do you know Poison?'

'That's it, you're losing to Slater dammit!'


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahah closer fuck 

IWC talking its shit lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So exactly when did Reigns v Kane #167 become a "big match"


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Cuz we had no clue Sheamus would try to attack Ziggler, right??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Sheamus might be the least charismatic person to ever be world champ.


Del Rio says hey. Amazing wrestler, but man he was bland as fuck.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Uh, i'm confused. If the authority's main goal is to keep the belt on Rollins, why put him in a match with Orton who wants to beat the ever loving piss out of him, weakening him for Sunday?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Sheamus is best IWC heel of all time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First they boo about the possibility of Kane quitting the Authority, then they chant "You Look Stupid" at Sheamus even though he's dressed in casual attire and isn't rocking his mohawk.

Ambrose's lunacy gimmick from his Moxley days makes so much sense now. :ha


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So exactly when did Reigns v Ksne #167 become a "big match"


Reading "Ksne" made me think of Kane coming out and acting like Eugene for some reason.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

In some weird way...Ziggler's new uh..look, kinda works...for him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bathtubs full of sweat.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Ironic fuck


I like the new dolph look. Then again I'm a big fan of hair metal


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh, i'm confused. If the authority's main goal is to keep the belt on Rollins, why put him in a match with Orton who wants to beat the ever loving piss out of him, weakening him for Sunday?


its all a plot


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I really dont know how American can watch their channels and not go nuts from the commercials every 5 minutes, every 15 minutes we have them here on tv (one of the big reasons why i don't watch tv anymore and dvr everything or download it).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Axel Ziggler.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> So exactly when did Reigns v Kane #167 become a "big match"


Since it became the miracle cure for insomnia.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> In some weird way...Ziggler's new uh..look, kinda works...for him.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Man they need to go back to jobber matches. Nothing special about PPVS when all the guys are constantly in the ring with each other week after week in some tag team, handicap, or six man match.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> So exactly when did Reigns v Kane #167 become a "big match"


:vince5 "*It's big because I say so PAL plus there REALLY BIG MEN so yeah up up and away DAMMIT*"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First they boo about the possibility of Kane quitting the Authority, then they chant "You Look Stupid" at Sheamus even though he's dressed in casual attire and isn't rocking his mohawk.
> 
> Ambrose's lunacy gimmick from his Moxley days makes so much sense now. :ha


Yup, looks like Cincy is big on inbreeding and short on thinking.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

jobberstatus said:


> Cuz we had no clue Sheamus would try to attack Ziggler, right??


Junior was cool and all...but Trixie?:mark::mark:


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Channel change fuck 

Kyle korver and Paul millsap putting in work


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

That Red said:


> When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


Layla? Isn't she gone from wwe? Mendez? How are we suppose to know?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice to know over 100 countries have GEEKS in them.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Sheamus might be the least charismatic person to ever be world champ.


what about Swagger?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not even into hour 2 yet and we had a recap of the show opening


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Back together


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Harper and Rowan are randomly back together.

:lmao

Dat direction.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sheamus...Come out and playyyyyy! 

That guy from the Warriors played a thug/criminal in everything I ever saw him in. And I think he was in every cop/detective/whatever show there was.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

WWE wants to make Rollins & Reigns the top stars in the company...so they pair them with Orton & Kane??? For a PPV build??????

What is logic?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Please tell me they're back together.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Harper and Rowan being back together. :deandre

Do we not remember their treatment before they disbanded?


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Over 100 countries?

Do you think anyone from Uzbekistan applies?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Proof that the Wyatts split was pointless. 

They got nothing out of the split and Rowan and Harper are back together anyway. 

The cycle of pointlessness is almost complete. If they join back up with Bray Wyatt, then it'll be complete.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Put them all together. Wyatts!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Harper and Rowan are back together! Good, they have floundered since that was broken up. 

...But having Harper face Fandango doesn't do much for him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Fandango.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hate to say it, but Rowan and Harper need each other. They were both just spinning their wheels, Rowan especially.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Only about an hour and a half til the weekly camel toe match :brock4


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

That Red said:


> When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


Rosa :mark:


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Random Bella face/heel turns.
Random Wyatt Family splits/reunuon
Random Fandango dumping Summer/Rosa

Does the WWE care about its midcard?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rowan needed to get partnerd up with Harper as he has no direction at all

Fanjobgo


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> Is that Tamina's new look and name?
> 
> or is that someone else?





Jerichoholic274 said:


> I think this is just wwe doing some promo stuff for the new mad max movie.



Rock cousin in the WWE now


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So they were together and great and lost every match to the Usos. They didn't do anything with them then, what is so different now? I think it's just filler, they had nothing for either guys as solo acts so put them together to kill time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

So Harper and Rowan finally reunite, Rowan has to fight Fandango...? Fuck this!


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok where is Rosa Mendez?

She should assist erick in this match


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Thought Fandango changed his theme? I'm confused with this episode of Raw.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> what about Swagger?


I said might


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Curtis, stop trying to be a fan-favorite and just be the date rapist you are.


:lmao Listen to them bury Fandango.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Michael Cole: "Fandango though..."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rowen/Harper will be good for the tag division.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's announcement tonight: He, too, is rejoining the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Announcers burying the match length.

Fucking really.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm very aware that an hour has passed. very aware.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, they buried fandango, damn


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Goodnight Disco Inferno.
Berried 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rowan won a match...I may faint. When was the last time that happened on Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the guy that Jericho put over at WM a couple years ago? A guy who just lost in 10 seconds to ERIC ROWAN?

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury: :ha:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker - GIVE ME MY MONEY.

Smashmouth tag team is always good for the division.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good to see them back as a tag team.
now just go back with Wyatt


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mess at the announcers breaking the 4th wall, admitting Fandango is a jobber.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

When did they get back together? Did it happen on Main event?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

never shoulda split em


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Scary fuck


I love erick Rowan!


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

dat clothesline B)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to the tag team division y'all go









:mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So commentary gives ZERO fucks like the rest of us about this match so now there playing the Price is Right at ringside trying to get closest to quickest match type......

Damn I miss JR, Heyman & Ventura


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, did the announcers just bet how fast Rowan would beat Fandango?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

#GiveFandangoAChance .


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So uh, what happened to Rowan being a genius and everything? 



You know what, fuck it, i don't care anymore.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah glad those 2 are back together.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So they're going to put Rowan in a squash match gimmick every week right before Cena's burial tour.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Unless Swagger answers the open challenge can ut

(yes I realize he won't accept it and he's a useless jobber atm)


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

When did Rowan turn heel, when did Wyatts reunited?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Goodnight Disco Inferno.
> Berried
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Hey Disco was kinda cool with the nWo Wolfpac Elite.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Luke Harper is an awesome character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol, they just randomly put them back together with no explanation. Classic WWE. Oh well, it's for the best.*


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yup, Fandango has just been buried.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

So... no explanation as to why they broke up and now no explanation as to why they're back together, because who needs logic? :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Johnny Curtis, stop trying to be a fan-favorite and just be the date rapist you are.
> 
> 
> :lmao Listen to them bury Fandango.


Yeah, I loved the "Dirty Curty" character. Most people didn't get it I guess :serious:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh anther WORTHLESS & POINTLESS US Title match, remember how they said John wa sgoing to elevate the title? Hell the title was more prestigious went it wasn't even on TV as compared to this predictably stale BS defenses where CENAWINSLOL


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nine99 said:


> So they're going to put Rowan in a squash match gimmick every week right before Cena's burial tour.


Gotta make CENA look strong bro!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Unless Swagger answers the open challenge can ut
> 
> (yes I realize he won't accept it and *he's a useless jobber atm*)


I agree with the bolded babygirl


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> So uh, what happened to Rowan being a genius and everything?
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, fuck it, i don't care anymore.



And him being an award winning vintner, I was really hoping to try some of his winery's wine :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Jack to accept open challenge. :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> When did Rowan turn heel, when did Wyatts reunited?


yes.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Answers the open challenge


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That's the guy that Jericho put over at WM a couple years ago? A guy who just lost in 10 seconds to ERIC ROWAN?
> 
> :lmao


I know isn't it crazy, that's when you know they had high hopes but completely bombed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw barely an hour into it. Yikes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rowan and Harper reunited because fuck consistency.

Oh well, hopefully they actually get a tag title reign now after Vince and Dunn were retarded enough to pass over them instead of striking while the iron was hot.



Bad For Business said:


> Yup, looks like Cincy is big on inbreeding and short on thinking.


Let's not forget that their college mascot is the Bearcat. Of all the animals, beings, elements, etc. you could pick, you choose with the lovechild of an otter and a raccoon. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting is going to answer Cena's challenge and beat him in 12 seconds. 


No no no....DB is going to come out and unify the IC & US Titles. 


I can dream....LET ME FUCKING DREAM!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bray, Bo, Harper, Rowan as the new Wyatt family plz. All four are better off together than separate.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherry fuck

I wanna see Stardust answer it again


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Unless Swagger answers the open challenge can ut
> 
> (yes I realize he won't accept it and he's a useless jobber atm)


It wouldn't be a bad idea for him to have a good 15 min match with Cena. At least he'll gain back a little credibility and get some exposure.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> New Jack to accept open challenge. :mark:


LMAO


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Answers the open challenge


I might be the only person that will mark for that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jimmy Wang Yang


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol, they just randomly put them back together with no explanation. Classic WWE. Oh well, it's for the best.*


Harper & Rowan join an elite group of booking decisions courtesy *#WWELogi*c just ask the Bella Twins how their reunion made any fucking sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Answers the open challenge


Would shit my pants uncontrollably from marking so hard/10


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Hey Disco was kinda cool with the nWo Wolfpac Elite.


Never noticed it before, but Fandango looks like what would result from Disco Inferno and Alex Wright having sex...Yes, you'll need mental bleach to get that out of your mind.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bret Hart is pretty good on the mic when he's heavily edited :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That BTB on Cena made me jump outta' my seat!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

please be balor


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I might be the only person that will mark for that.



False there would be 2 :mark:


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> I agree with the bolded babygirl


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

@Frost99 burial tour :bo that is just right


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> I might be the only person that will mark for that.


You're not the only one. Loved Benjamin because of how good an athlete he was. Severely underrated.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who the heck is Sammy Zayn?


I thought his theme music was this for a sec:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL Cena talkin to the cameraman


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

probably just slater finally getting squashed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena doesn't know what to do when they don't boo him out of the building.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

John Cena reminds me of LeBron James


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Not even an hour in and I'm already disappointed, took a short nap and woke up to Cena getting ready to bury someone.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"John Cena Sucks" :trips9


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That Red said:


> When will we see Layla and Rosa Mendez tonight?


Well, when they show a shot of Vince McMahon sitting at his desk looking like he's getting blown, that's the lead in to their re introduction.

Who gives a shit?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh...its Cena.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

There are many things to hate on Cena for but he gave Zayn a massive rub last week.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena rules !


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to go drop a Cena!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe J Yang Wang?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena should just dress up as The Patriot. Jesus


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The John Cena burial tour continues: I'm betting Heath Slater...j/k


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

merica


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

You know, when everything about the show isn't structured to make Cena come off as a God he's actually a little more bearable.

The open challenge has been decent so far.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

incoming 10 minutes of Cena kissing the local town/sports team, ends with, the champ is here or come get some.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah yeah yeah, blah blah blah..... Out with the challenger now.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:bo to finally take his spot as US champ tonite


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Here we go, jingoistic bullshit at its finest


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. More Cena patriotism. To Africa I go.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Yawn. I guess JBL will have to throw in his big match John comment


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jesus Vince and Co, its 2015 can we stop with the nationalistic themes.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> LOL Cena talkin to the cameraman


Vintage


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cenas weekly suck up hour


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did John Cena just say that the WWE Title isn't worth going after?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh...its Cena.














NyQuil said:


> There are many things to hate on Cena for but he gave Zayn a massive rub last week.


:fact


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Adam rose incoming?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

God, he's really trying here. This is kinda cringe.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jesus christ cab we just get skater out here so he can be squashed and shut this douchebag up


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All the black superstars right Cena. They'll never get close to that trophy. :cena3



Shelton Benjamin should have been WWE champion.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> It wouldn't be a bad idea for him to have a good 15 min match with Cena. At least he'll gain back a little credibility and get some exposure.


He won't, though.

It'll be some random NXT dude or someone else somewhat relevant on the main roster.

I mean they had fucking Stardust challenge for it but god forbid the Real American does. 

Maybe we'll get Slater, which will be entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena representing the USA makes me want to move to Canada :grapes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So basically the US title, like America, anyone can get in/it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 "Some can't get to the World title, but I get 15"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Vote Cena 2016


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Terrorists gonna bomb us because of Cena one day


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

These "open challenges" need to end. Every week he does this and everyone knows he will not loose until he faces Rusev.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The whole pride gimmick isn't doing you any favours, Jawn


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Did John Cena just say that the WWE Title isn't worth going after?


Pretty sure he's trying to sell the US Championship as an actual legitimate championship.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. Cena....I ain't even mad at that promo.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Nine99 said:


> Not even an hour in and I'm already disappointed, took a short nap and woke up to Cena getting ready to bury someone.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting pinned by Cena is an "opportunity" now :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

does anyone remember those short fan reaction videos wwe used to show during RAW?

what were they called?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Captain Exposition at his best


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

That hat is sweet, where can I get one?
:rock5


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

I AM A REAL AMERICAN!!!!!!

Sad part is, he would be a better champion then Cena.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh please! No one has a chance Cena!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So does Lana turn on Rusev this weekend? Or does Cena just overcome the odds for the 4810854th time?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

all in all... said:


> does anyone remember those short fan reaction videos wwe used to show during RAW?
> 
> what were they called?


Tout?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

all in all... said:


> does anyone remember those short fan reaction videos wwe used to show during RAW?
> 
> what were they called?


Touts, or some stupid shit.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

This crowd morphed into a kiddy Cena crowd in like 5 minutes


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He won't, though.
> 
> It'll be some random NXT dude or someone else somewhat relevant on the main roster.
> 
> ...


I really want Slater to continually get attacked instead of getting his chance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Give me Tyler PLEEZE :drose. 

Edit: Eh, it's Neville. This is a month overdue in terms of hype factor, but the match will be good.*


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected] anyone caught the little kid shaking his head :"no" when cena asked if they wanted to see a championship match?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

U.S. Title Open Challenge or not, the end result will be the same then...now...forever...


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

just me or american patriotism is more annoying than any other patriotism?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope its Ryder.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville vs Cena... Not bad, not bad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:shitstorm:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neville!!!!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Wang Yang?

Nvm.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is just going to beat all our NXT favorites, isn't he? lol.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate Cincinnati..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

jobberstatus said:


> That hat is sweet, where can I get one?
> :rock5


Toys R Us


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuckery incoming.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Neville :nice


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Inb4 BNB Interference.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is the new king of cheap pops. Foley has been overtaken.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Neville/Cena

This could be awesome, even if Neville loses.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH they are going to have Neville lose again 
WTF


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Neville already had a great debut match (or match with Rollins, whatever). Seems kinda pointless, imho. And I like Neville but someone else could get the rub.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I suddenly care even less about this match and I didn't care at all before


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well Pac's fucked.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

As Mighty Mouse he would've won the title already.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Championshipppppp


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Cena is just going to beat all our NXT favorites, isn't he? lol.


:vince


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

God Neville is roided up LOL


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

all in all... said:


> does anyone remember those short fan reaction videos wwe used to show during RAW?
> 
> what were they called?


:jbl "MAGGLE how can the WWE Universe voice their opions? It's not like we have an APP of something?"

:cole " It's simple John they can just TOUT out their thoughts"

:jbl "I LOVE IT MAGGLE"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Eh. This is good for Neville but at the same time I think Neville would be better beating mid-carders and working his way up instead of looking good against Main-eventers and losing. That has a short shelf life.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So Cena is just going to beat all our NXT favorites, isn't he? lol.



Balor next week, Owens the following, then Breeze


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Cena gonna beat all the NXT up and comers, next week he's gonna beat Balor :vince5


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

If you think this match is going to end cleanly, I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> [email protected] anyone caught the little kid shaking his head :"no" when cena asked if they wanted to see a championship match?


We have found the source of:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

He's going to beat Zayn and Neville in back to back weeks. Why doesn't Triple H put his foot down on this to Vince to stop killing his long term products that are eventually going to save this company.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The hottest Superstar in WWE today. Neville!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Cena was English, he'd probably be the leader of the EDL.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

So I figured out how we will know when Vince is no longer ruining wrestling. When wrestlers can have a fucking normal name.

oh you have a normal name, lets just take away that first name.

Rusev
Neville
Ambrose
Fucking everyone else.

Ya FUCK YOU VINCE. Of all the things I hate you for, this is it for some reason. Are you that fucking stupid that you cant let people have normal names. It is 2015, go die jerking off to Michaels you fucking ***.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cole trying to convince people Cena may lose :cena6


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Instead of chanting Cena sucks, why not cheer for Neville you pillocks?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Eh. This is good for Neville but at the same time I think Neville would be better beating mid-carders and working his way up instead of looking good against Main-eventers and losing. That has a short shelf life.


You know WWE don't know how to book anything right these days. 

If anything Neville should have won the King of the Ring, not someone who's had 10 gimmicks already, looking at you Wade Barrett.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They are running out of guys for Cena to beat on the main roster, so they decided to have him beat the NXT guys now.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Would have marked out if Cena matched Neville's agility by breaking out of that arm hold with flips and twists of his own.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Wang Yang?
> 
> Nvm.












Nope.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is ugly


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm tired of people hating on Cena


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Your MOTN everyone... Yeah yeah, I know what you're thinking, what about Kane vs Reigns #343207293857 . That should be a VERY entertaining match as well...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> :vince


:vince$

Those Cena Sucks chants. :LOL


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

If BNB is smart, he'll cost Cena the championship so his match with Neville is for the US Championship.

Of course all heels are stupid and cowardly.

Note: A rematch clause doesn't mean the title can't be defended against others. See No Mercy 2007.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not bad kid :lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael Pole go polarize john cenas ass you fool.. John cena I hate your "not bad kid not bad" to every wrestler you fight fuck you .


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Balor next week, Owens the following, then Breeze


andtThe REAL AMERICAN will be 76 before he challenges for the fucking US championship. :wall s2g WWE would rather have Cena wrestle a diva than do anything logical with Swagger.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

heel_turn said:


> If BNB is smart, he'll cost Cena the championship so his match with Neville is for the US Championship.
> 
> Of course all heels are stupid and cowardly.


That would completely destroy any credibility for an already struggling KOTR title.

Just wouldn't make sense since Neville is the one trying to climb up, not Barrett.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Nope.


I wanted to see him punch someone tonight.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Floor to commercial can fuck off.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> If Cena was English, he'd probably be the leader of the EDL.


Johnny Robinson lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> I'm tired of people hating on Cena


Well how about he stops burying people we like?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Cole trying to convince people Cena may lose :cena6


I couldn't help but think about what the little members or the mildly retarded 20 year old members of the C-Nation would think.....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> They are running out of guys for Cena to beat on the main roster, so they decided to have beat the NXT guys now.


So they want you to believe. 

The best opponent that WWE hadn't picked to face Cena in this challenge is 



Mark Henry. :henry


I can see Henry's challenge come as a surprise to Cena and Henry pulling an upset beating Cena, then changing up the PPV matchup. 


Will Rusev still want to take Cena into an I-quit match or does he want the US title.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Triple H brings up the talent he has spent so much time and effort on only for Vince to bury them with his boy in back to back weeks. Oh back to back to back once he buries Rusev for good. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> You know WWE don't know how to book anything right these days.
> 
> If anything Neville should have won the King of the Ring, not someone who's had 10 gimmicks already, looking at you Wade Barrett.


Agreed on both accounts.

Barrett's current gimmick has like a 3 month shelf life before he gets washed and they find another crappy gimmick for him.

With Neville winning KOTR they could have booked him as the upcoming sensation that's on a hot streak and beating everyone. Much longer term booking.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> They are running out of guys for Cena to beat on the main roster, so they decided to have him beat the NXT guys now.


That's quite the optimistic way of saying that Dunn wants to piss in Haitch's cereal by having guys from his pet project be fed to Vince's husbando.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is sure using heel tactics lately. I don't ever remember Cena bailing out of the ring like he's been doing the last few weeks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The way this show is going, I think I will depart after Bryan's appearance so hurry the fuck up!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

manchesterdud said:


> Johnny Robinson lol


Well i hear UKIP are looking for new leadership?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Barret vs Neville becomes a title defense at Payback. Rusev vs Cena is just for fun. Not happening. Would be cool though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> I'm tired of people hating on Cena


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Devastating shoulder blocks!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUM!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that was fucking awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least try to cover your mouth Cena when calling spots.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was like a modified Red Arrow. 

Nice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Deadlift German suplex and then a springboard corkscrew senton. 

And now those "NXT!" chants. :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Getting pinned by Cena has been brainwashed into these guys as a privilege.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> The way this show is going, I think I will depart after Bryan's appearance so hurry the fuck up!!!


He will be on last. :vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The one move that escapes the PG rating


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Mark Henry
Cesaro
Jack Swagger
Big Show
Luke Harper 
Dolph Ziggler
Sheamus

I only see Cena holding it for maybe two more months before he ran out of opponents

Shows you how thin this roster is


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> That would completely destroy any credibility for an already struggling KOTR title.
> 
> Just wouldn't make sense since Neville is the one trying to climb up, not Barrett.


What will WWE do to follow-up Barrett's KOTR win. He ain't winning MITB or the WWE title anytime soon. A good HHH-Rock feud-esque feud circa 1998 would keep both Barrett and Neville. Throw Daniel into the mix and unify the midcard titles since Barrett is still bowed a rematch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena was out of position so Neville could only go from the second rope. That was sick though being able to land your finisher from the second rope. That's harder.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fucking RED ARROW from the SECOND ROPE. 

Jesus christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh slater.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So much for that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God Cena didn't kick out of the Red Arrow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A corkscrew 450 splash from the second rope instead of the top! :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena kicked out of that, I'm out.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

How the FUCK is Seth supposed to re-debut the Phoenix Splash if fucking Neville does it better ON THE SECOND ROPE.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cena is sure using heel tactics lately. I don't ever remember Cena bailing out of the ring like he's been doing the last few weeks.


He's selling how good these new cats are.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

OH JUST GO FUCK YOURSELF WWE............ What is the fucking point of even trying to make it work?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder if WWE thinks they're legitimately building up credibility for the US title or if they're well aware they're just burying ever single midcard talent for Cena.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Cena was out of position so Neville could only go from the second rope. That was sick though being able to land your finisher from the second rope. That's harder.


That wasn't the red arrow, it was a phoenix splash


----------



## Glockaveli (Apr 10, 2015)

He's not burying anyone lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can easily see Mark Henry taking the US title off Cena, but WWE won't let that happen. 

With Cena as US Champ, the belt is pretty much the new WWE Title so no Blacks will apply. :cena3


----------



## rauchand (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anyone else remember when titles used to actually change hands on Raw? Man, those were the days.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

ITT: That wasn't the Red Arrow, folks. That was a 2nd-rope Phoenix Splash. Similar flavor of flippy shit.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is a damn good match. I'm actually glad Cena became us champ.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

And that is big match John, He has the knack to win big matches like I've never seen


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Not a real Cena fan, but him busting out all these new moves so far in 2015 got me hard!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I think these matches have been great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

John Boy with a modified scoop slam driver / Michinoku Driver. bama Nice to see both guys busting out some slick spots.



Dr. Middy said:


> Fucking RED ARROW from the SECOND ROPE.
> 
> Jesus christ.


Corkscrew 450 splash / Phoenix Splash, bruh bruh. :I


----------



## Glockaveli (Apr 10, 2015)

Bad For Business said:


> Well how about he stops burying people we like?


He's not burying anyone. 
Losing =/= burying


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That's how you land, Sami.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just make Neville the Ic champion


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Fantastic Raw match.

Nobody is getting buried when there is a "This is Awesome" chant.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is an amazing match, bravo Cena, bravo Neville


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I wonder if WWE thinks they're legitimately building up credibility for the US title or if they're well aware they're just burying ever single midcard talent for Cena.


Every single person to go against Cena in a US title match (aside from Barrett and Slater) has looked better afterwards.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I wonder if WWE thinks they're legitimately building up credibility for the US title or if they're well aware they're just burying ever single midcard talent for Cena.


Oh trust me they are jerking off to this shit. They think this is the greatest match in the history of the title.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome chants? lolk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't make Neville tap out, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> That wasn't the red arrow, it was a phoenix splash


:toomanykobes

You right.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I wonder if WWE thinks they're legitimately building up credibility for the US title or if they're well aware they're just burying ever single midcard talent for Cena.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> just make Neville the Ic champion


Agreed, Neville has been great since he's been called up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jesus, Cena's STF sucks. The women in NXT does it better than him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Redundant This is Awesome chants
A few good spots but nothing special
Typical silly crowds


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great fucking sell.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Great match so far.

I gotta admit, the John Cena challenge has been really good.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy fuck ! What a clothesline


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's been a pretty good match I have to admit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Rusev interferes to cause a DQ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"This Is Awesome!" chants finally being used appropriately. :drose

Cot dayum at that lariatooo by John Boy, though. :O


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> just make Neville the Ic champion


This. I don't think anyone has been as impressive as neville has in two months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I wonder if WWE thinks they're legitimately building up credibility for the US title or if they're well aware they're just burying ever single midcard talent for Cena.


Little of both. Guys like Barrett and Stardust aren't getting anything out of this but it does make guys like Neville and Zayn look better because they haven't been around enough to get the midcard tag on them.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

DG89 said:


> Every single person to go against Cena in a US title match (aside from Barrett and Slater) has looked better afterwards.


Based on what? the one AA out of nowhere burial? That finisher has zero credibility and Cena has been kicking out of very single fucking move the opponent has and then 1-2-3 with a shitty AA out of the blue.

Literally the worst possible way to make an opponent look strong.

Adrian Neville at least has kicked out of a few....

JBL just said "it is hard to kick out of the AA"....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

rauchand said:


> Does anyone else remember when titles used to actually change hands on Raw? Man, those were the days.


Reason why I think WWE blew not having Seth face Lesnar on the hot RAW after WrestleMania. 


It would have been like when Kane beat Austin for the WWF Title at the King of the Ring and Austin won it back the next night on RAW. 


1998, back when WWE wasn't the only big show on TV, perhaps that's why a lot shit happened that doesn't happened today. Competition brings out the best. Wrestling has been without competition since 2001.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kick out!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't remember someone selling for Cena quite so well in recent times. Makes Cena look good, makes Neville look like he's got a big challenge against him. win win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow they let Neville kick out of an AA


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a sloppy AA.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

another AA kickout


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

John Cena clearly forgot to read "Selling 101"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That AA was shit..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a very good match. I just wish I did not know Neville is going to loose.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So we had the first AA kickout. Now time for the Stunner + AA combo.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What's the point of finishers?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Neville is too good. Give this dude the damn belt.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> Not a real Cena fan, but him busting out all these new moves so far in 2015 got me hard!


It's so much easier to like him in this position too, its in the mid-card and its something different for him, and the weekly challenge is just over-all different from everything else. Plus he shows he has awesome chemistry with these guys.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The way Cena just non chalantly shakes off finishers weekly :maury


----------



## Joey C (Mar 8, 2005)

Cena really is rising to the occasion more and more lately. I guess when you have more talent to work with you can pull more shit off.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Redundant This is Awesome chants
> A few good spots but nothing special
> Typical silly crowds





Vårmakos said:


> Awesome chants? lolk



Glad i wasn't the first to say it, I mean this match is cute, nice and quick, fun ... 

but I wonder if Raw matches sucked for so long that the crowd goes crazy for nothing. 

Nice to see the crowd so into this match though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The way Cena just non chalantly shakes off finishers weekly :maury


Been doing it for years.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is like when Billy Kidman wrestled Hulk Hogan.


and then got attacked by Kevin Nash (Rusev).


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena kicks out of death


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least Cena didn't beat him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I can't stop staring at Neville's abs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Those damn vanilla midgets only doing flips and shit unk2

Good match and good finish to protect both Cena and Neville


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was a nice rub for Neville


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn that a DQ win for him over Cena


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Would neville have just beaten cena?

Is that what they were alluding to?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW!

Actually, this is booked hella well with the DQ.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right that's acceptable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh fuck you Rusev. You musty looking fuck. I'm in my feelings right now. :mj2


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Neville beat Cena. Damn.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I told you all Rusev would interfere to cause a DQ


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Red arrow, red scare.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, they made it look like Neville WOULD have won it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

fuck outta here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Put Neville over without diminishing Cena and keeping the PPV match for the US title. That was great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ill take that finish
Neville almost beating Cena then Rusev jumping in. and the booking makes sense since Rusev wants to make sure his match sunday is a title match.

If DB can't be IC champion they really need to put the IC title on him. Neville would be great.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> What's the point of finishers?


Ah, the good ole days, when a finisher actually finished someone


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh yo know what fuck Cena and fuck this stupid open challenge bullshit, it doesn't help anybody, at least not to me, because at the end of the day Cena is still bonked to defend the US Championship at Payback where he'll do the ultimate burial so its insulting to peoples intelligence that they even think that people think Cena has any chance of losing the belt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Great way to end


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

This company is so fucking terrible. Why even have the fucking match then....?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone else notice they ve only been putting Cena against the best ring workers in the company so he looks good? He's still the top guy in WWE eyes


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Neville losing by DQ?! He has arrived, ladies and gents.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sighhhhhh.

Lemme guess, Neville vs Rusev after Payback. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice nice match.. Kinda knew there would be interference at the end.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Ruinersev


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a great finish for this match.

Makes Neville look like a million bucks and gets a ton of killer heat on Rusev


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes Rusev


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Alreast they didn't have Adrian lose cleanly to this bitch ass


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing match, Neville looked pretty damn good there. Probably his best match and he would have likely won had it not been for Rusev.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Good way to give Rusev heat and have Neville not look bad in the process


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The ending I hated and liked.

Liked because it keeps Neville from suffering a loss.

Bad because you have the fans invested in a 15+ min match and give it no finish. You're asking the fans not to care when you do that.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats some great booking! Neville still looks great after that match and Cena still holds the belt!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rusev was all like....


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> just make Neville the Ic champion


Uh no. He's been here just over a month. No way.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Was there ever really any doubt that Cena would win on Sunday, way to reinforce that WWE.




Bye Rusev.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They actually allowed Neville to hit a sitdown powerbomb to a 250-pounder. :trips5



Mra22 said:


> I think Rusev interferes to cause a DQ


Called it. :clap


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

TheBkMogul said:


> Neville losing by DQ?! He has arrived, ladies and gents.


The Future Dolph Ziggler is here folks!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Those Lana chants.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can they at least sell the fact that Cena was 3 seconds away from losing the belt to Neville?!?!!! Neville just put on the match of the night and they aren't going go put him overor anything


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Yeah, zoom in when Cena's supposed to be unconscious and is talking.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Based on what? the one AA out of nowhere burial? That finisher has zero credibility and Cena has been kicking out of very single fucking move the opponent has and then 1-2-3 with a shitty AA out of the blue.
> 
> Literally the worst possible way to make an opponent look strong.
> 
> ...


It's not about being put away with a certain move, it's about being able to go toe to toe with Cena in the match. He's been the top guy for the last 10 years, if we were going 'realistically' and 'super cena', he'd squash every guy in about a minute.

But you give guys like Stardust, Zayn, Neville 10 minute matches on tv where they get in an equal amount of offence, that makes them look stronger.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Holy shit between cena and the fucking camera directors they make this look so obvious he's calling shit in the ring


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good match. :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did they really just show Cena talking like that close-up? lmao.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cena telling Rusev to grab the belt hahaha


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

WWE really gotta work on they camera angles.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good finish on the match there, with Rusev screwing Neville over. Rusev has actually been getting some nice heat lately.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this has been a good house show on my television


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What fucking award did the WWE Network win?!?!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't stop staring at Neville's abs.


He's the total package. :curry2

Billy Kidman 2.0


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nobody kicks out of the AA! ...except for everybody Cena has faced since these challenges started.

This is awesome! ... Nah, it was pretty good. The term "awesome" is really overused in pro wrestling, lost all meaning.

Glad Neville didn't actually lose though.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*First RAW in 5 weeks, I'm turning this shit off; Russev just appears out of no where for absolutely no reason but because 'it was needed'.

Trash-tier entertainment.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE camermen have been awful for years now. It's comical.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Cena needs to know when he is supposed to be completely unconscious. Fool...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

To people actually complaining about that match, why watch at all really?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DG89 said:


> Every single person to go against Cena in a US title match (aside from Barrett and Slater) has looked better afterwards.


Yeah, no. 

The only one who has actually had anything positive for them is Ambrose.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Michael Cole: "At Paperback"...

Tell us where creative on the airplane books the PPV last minute.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

WWE Paperback hype. It's a Paige turner.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

crazyrvd123 said:


> This company is so fucking terrible. Why even have the fucking match then....?


Too perhaps you know, continue on the storyline for the PPV match between Cena - Rusev? You never watched wrestling or something? Would not make any sense if Neville won the title just a few days before Payback!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally, the Demon Kane :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Depending on what Bryan announces tonight, I would love to see a Neville/Bryan feud for the IC belt.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Kevin Dunn and that "World class production" strikes again...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

well at least Kane and Reigns wont be the main event.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

They made neville look strong asf he had cena beat he had JOHN FUCKING CENA BEAT.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE camerman have been awful for years now. It's comical.


That one you can blame on Kevin Dunn. 

He's in charge of all that.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Chad Allen said:


> They made neville look strong asf he had cena beat he had JOHN FUCKING CENA BEAT.


Nah, Cena would have kicked out...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> He's the total package. :curry2
> 
> Billy Kidman 2.0


You know what? You're right.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *First RAW in 5 weeks, I'm turning this shit off; Russev just appears out of no where for absolutely no reason but because 'it was needed'.*


*

not because it was needed, but because that's what's best for business

:smile2:*


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Some of you people are clueless...

Cena in no way buried Neville.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I always get a giggle at Rusev screaming in his booga booga language. :ha

Neville looked like a boss in surviving the STF _and_ the Attitude Adjustment as well as failing only due to shenanigans beyond his control. Kudos to him and Cena for putting on a splendid match. :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We go from a very good Cena/Neville match to..............................Kane/Reigns.

Comedy.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Love how they found a dude smaller than Manny Pacquiao to stand next to Bryan in that commercials.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Neville GOATING against Rollins, Barrett, Harper, Sheamus and now another insane match/showing against Cena. The finish also protected him. WF needs a NEVILLE smiley. 

:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Look Sky, try as you might, there is no way to make cricket glamorous. It's still the world's most boring sport.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I know you guys aren't complaining about a free tv match as great as that. Match of the year candidate for WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Some of you people are clueless...
> 
> Cena in no way buried Neville.


I honestly don't even think no one even said that Neville was buried. He came out on top, had Cena beat til Rusev interfered.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It was the most sensible DQ WWE have done in ages. Rusev didn't just interfere because he's a bad guy, he did it because if he didn't, Neville would have won the belt and Rusev would have lost his shot at it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah, piss break time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

people still dont give a shit about Reigns LOL


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Roman Reigns is here nice reaction by Deans hometown and WF about to explode with happiness


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I love how peoe think the most popular guy in the wwe should lose clean every week

This was much better for Neville than some random two minute squash match against Heath slater


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I had too. HNNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> We go from a very good Cena/Neville match to..............................Kane/Reigns.
> 
> Comedy.


No, the comedy was the absurdity of Rowan and Harper reuniting for no raisin. As much as I like Reigns, his soon-to-be thousandth match with Kane is the tragedy to that comedy.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane found a way to interfere in his own match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Adrian Neville beat Cena via DQ. 

Would have been nice to get that announcement. 

Hell, I'm only assuming it because Neville was the one that got kicked to initiate the DQ.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

I really wish they'd give Reigns a new theme/different gear. Reminds me of when XPac was still doing the DX stuff after they were long disbanded as a group.

Just seems lame to me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> I had too. HNNNNNNGGGGGG



:trips5:Banderas:trips5

2 BIG reasons to watch every week :jericho2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder how this Orton/Rollins match is going to end. Siiiiigh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No, the comedy was the absurdity of Rowan and Harper reuniting for no raisin. As much as I like Reigns, his soon-to-be thousandth match with Kane is the tragedy to that comedy.


But at least with Rowan & Harper the result is good even if there was no logic in getting there. Of course when talking about a guy who looks like a garbageman wearing a sheepmask, I don't know if logic is the first thing you look for.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

All they were already standing up waiting for the table lmaooooo!!!!


----------



## Glockaveli (Apr 10, 2015)

Technically Neville did win this match via DQ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd sounds only minimally invested right now for this match.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Ah, piss break time.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> *I love how peoe think the most popular guy in the wwe should lose clean every week*
> 
> This was much better for Neville than some random two minute squash match against Heath slater


But Daniel Bryan's been out injured for a while?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAPERBACK :lmao :cole


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty damn physical match here


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why can't Kane wrestle in his suit? 


Why did Michael Cole call Corporate Kane "The Big Red Monster". :cole


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't get it.


Is Kane a heel again now? Didn't they spend a month trying to turn him face?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The mics being cut off :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns with a superman punch. Never saw that coming.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

And damn reigns is over in Cincinnati


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is so bad it's embarrassing. They've realised reigns is a joke and have decided just to have him in brawls from now on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the ending?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I had too. HNNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

oh..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This reminds me of Taker / Kane from SUmmerslam 2000. 

They knew the match was going to suck, so they just had them brawl around to make up for not having the match.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn thought Michael pole headset was off for good . Fucking hate him


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

YES! Yes! Best thing to happen all night Cole Silenced!
If even for a minute.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

You all thought that Neville/Cena match was match of the night...until New Day shows up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Remember the days when it took 3 Tombstone Piledrivers to beat Kane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So that's all it took to put Kane out? Kane's been through worse punishment than that.

So I'm thinking Orton or Reigns will stand tall as the show ends. Last Raw Ambrose stood tall. Last Smackdown Rollins stood tall. So for example if Orton stands tall tonight, Reigns will stand tall on Smackdown.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Booker changes his pick for Payback.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least they kept that "match" short.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I had too. HNNNNNNGGGGGG


atass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How in the blue hell is that a match ending? :lmao

His music is playing, so it must be over :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Booker picked Ambrose to win at the beginning of Raw and now is saying Reigns will win

:booklel


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

WAHT THE FUCK WAS THIS?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kane buried again I wish he'd retire I'm tired of seeing one of my favorites get buried


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns is the reason why HHH should have let Ken Shamrock come back. 


I would love to have seen this match get interfered by Ken Shamrock, comes out suplexes Roman Reigns and then goes for the ankle. 






and before you guys say "WTF" to this idea. 


Remember Shamrock was one The Rocks' greatest rivalries. 



It would be quite welcoming for Shamrock to comeback to pick a fight with Reigns. Get a few ankle locks put on. 



Who's up for seeing that?








:reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> oh..


Love, I mean Love your sig! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> But at least with Rowan & Harper the result is good even if there was no logic in getting there. Of course when talking about a guy who looks like a garbageman wearing a sheepmask, I don't know if logic is the first thing you look for.


Fair enough. And due to living in Florida, I actually do expect my garbage to be taken away by guys who are unhinged enough to wear sheep masks or look like they haven't bathed in weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at ANOTHER ECW release. It's like when you keep doing sequels to movies and the hype gets lower and lower.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ECW DVD may be a good watch, 1998 stuff anyway (thanks OSW). But by God, Sandman was an atrocious wrestler


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Batz said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> Is Kane a heel again now? Didn't they spend a month trying to turn him face?


I think it's kind of safe to say Kane is getting to that point where he has surpassed the simple heel/face flow, like HBK screws over Bryan and his fans aren't going to turn.

Kane is just havin fun tormenting Rollins, Sure Rollins is a heel, but Kane is just more evil.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

brie vs tamina ... tap out, I tap out.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lol at ANOTHER ECW release. It's like when you keep doing sequels to movies and the hype gets lower and lower.


*#MilingtheCowofEXTREME*


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm assuming Wyatt is up next.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :lol at ANOTHER ECW release. It's like when you keep doing sequels to movies and the hype gets lower and lower.


I dont get why they dont put this stuff on the Network. disc media is dying due to digital distribution. WWE has a digital distribution network and they still put out their good stuff on DVD/Blu-Ray


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

YES!!! A MATCH THAT WASNT 10+ MINUTES LONG!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> brie vs tamina ... tap out, I tap out.


You would tap Tamina I'm sure :troll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> brie vs tamina ... tap out, I tap out.


Brie vs. Tamina. So when Tamina's on offense I expect Naomi to yell out WORLDSTAR!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> I dont get why they dont put this stuff on the Network. disc media is dying due to digital distribution. WWE has a digital distribution network and they still put out their good stuff on DVD/Blu-Ray


They will put it on the network. They just wanna get money first by selling on DVD.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So with Paige rumored back soon is tonight the night The Bellas randomly turn back heel?

Oh God that fucking awful Brie Mode song again


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

My ears just died a bit when I heard Brie's theme.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, god. Brie Mode buck buck buck buck Jag Thindh is back.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

My ears just had an aneurysm.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

BRRIIIEEEE MOOOOODE :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ba-BA-ba-Breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee mode :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I deserve a fucking Swagger match after sitting through this shit RAW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Brie Mode theme lives once again! :mark: :hayden3


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I feel like that table was supposed to break, but Reigns and Kane didn't think about the physics of the move. They were always going to just fly over the table doing it that way. Looked a lot lamer than it was intended to be.

Divas time... I miss AJ and Paige.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Naomi and Tamina YES!!!! They should be called THE BAD BITCHES. I hope they terriorize every diva chick on some ratchet arrogant shit.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

NIKKI :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TEAM RATCHET is in the house!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why the hell are the Bellas randomly face 

Not that I really care


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's very comical how random the bella's face turn was... Guess I could call it a babyface turn outta nowhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige coming back tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL NO ONE CARES!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice. Haven't watched a second of Raw. Flipped over and got Nikki Bella.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

They have to turn Reigns heel. His crowd reactions are getting weaker by the week.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Naomi and Tamia 

Team Terminatrix



Naomi = BT-1000 DSE

Tamia = BT-1000 LSE


These two white gurls, Brie and Nikki dont' know what they about to face here. the BT-1000, can't be reasoned with, they can't be bargained with, they won't stop at nothing until you are dead.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do they keep using Tamina as a bodyguard? First it was with AJ, now it's with Naomi. She needs to be on her own dominating the divas division.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now face commentator Booker T randomly turns heel for the Divas match

The divas division where not only the divas randomly turn heel/face the commentators do to :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Why the hell are the Bellas randomly face
> 
> Not that I really care


Cause, you know, Vegan, Fearless, Not Married, Married, NIKKKI!!!!. Organic, Plastic, Brie Mode and shit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That theme.. like nails on a chalkboard.. nails driven in your feet.. nails driven in your balls..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"The Pacific Islands" = We're too lazy to bill Tamina from Fiji like her dad.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The spank of doom


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is awful. Trips can we please et Sasha Banks, Bayley, Becky Lynch and Charlotte up?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> He's the total package. :curry2
> 
> Billy Kidman 2.0


Amen, he is glorious. :Banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Why do they keep using Tamina as a bodyguard? First it was with AJ, now it's with Naomi. She needs to be on her own dominating the divas division.


I agree. I've said this before, but given how much bigger she is than the rest of the divas, she should be given the kind push Kharma got.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Ziggler and his guyliner. Wow.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> You would tap Tamina I'm sure :troll


to quote naomi's shirt ... nope. lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> TEAM RATCHET is in the house!


Their ratchet level would rise 10 times if Cameron joined.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Now they're fucking faces.

Fuck my life. Divas division booking is complete shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> And now face commentator Booker T randomly turns heel for the Divas match
> 
> The divas division where not only the divas randomly turn heel/face the commentators do to :lol


You know he's got to support the Sistas, I'm sure if he doesn't Paisely will have him sleeping on the couch for cheering on Nikki and Brie.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why do they keep using Tamina as a bodyguard? First it was with AJ, now it's with Naomi. She needs to be on her own dominating the divas division.


Her style is closer to tNa's Knockouts. I don't think WWe will know what to do with her. 

She's really boring in a WWe ring since she debuted.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boot to the face!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

She almost pulled Brie's bush tattoo out


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What have I missed? ANd just my luck I turn into a Bella match... ugh.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder if Bryan wears earplugs during sex. 

Can't imagine anybody wanting to hear her voice during that.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Their ratchet level would rise 10 times if Cameron joined.


AHAHHAAH Cameron is so wacccck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Naomi with that ghetto celebration/shit talking. Loving this heel turn.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This is so bad it's embarrassing. They've realised reigns is a joke and have decided just to have him in brawls from now on.


:ha
kay
If he's such a joke, then why is he a title contender for Payback?


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn! That hurt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My pants were in full Brie Mode just now!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Tamina looks 50lb overweight, amazing they let her back in this state


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole hype these Raw main events and they're not exciting or interesting at all


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

didnt we just try this face Bellas thing? and we saw how much worse it was?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not into black or Polynesian chicks, but if Oda Nobunaga watched this match, I bet he got a reasonable chub due to Naomi and Tamina's leather attires.

:hayden3


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Nice. Haven't watched a second of Raw. Flipped over and got Nikki Bella.


Just look back at the Neville vs Cena match, match of the night!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Naomi the obnoxious one, oh the stereo type hahah :$


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

There are more women in the division besides the bellas, tamina, and niaomi. Why aren' t they being used?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> :cole hype these Raw main events and they're not exciting or interesting at all


*IF I WHISPER TO COLE THEY ARE EXCITING, THEN THEY ARE DAMN IT!* :vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :ha
> kay
> If he's such a joke, then why is he a title contender for Payback?


Because he's overpushed? Lex Luger was in the title picture, didn't make him talented.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Their ratchet level would rise 10 times if Cameron joined.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Why the hell are the Bellas randomly face
> 
> Not that I really care


Pointing at the fans and smiling=face
Kylie Jenner pouting = heel

WWE Divas booking 101.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> AHAHHAAH Cameron is so wacccck


Team Terminatrix 

BT-1000 DSE = Naomi
BT-1000 MSE = Cameron
BT-1000 LSE = Tamia 


The Black Terminatrix can't be reasoned with, they can't be bargained with, they will stop at nothing until you are dead.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So we got a Bryan retirement segment, Ryback crying promo and a main event ending in DQ with Reigns and Orton clearing house and celebrating coming right up. Perfect.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Tamina is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I might get alot of heat for this..........but I'm ready to see new day.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :ha
> kay
> If he's such a joke, then why is he a title contender for Payback?


Because there are three other, far more talented wrestlers than reigns in the match, who will undoubtedly do most of the work except when reigns does his three moves of doom.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I wonder if Bryan wears earplugs during sex.
> 
> Can't imagine anybody wanting to hear her voice during that.


I wouldn't care if she had a voice like Titus O'neil. 

I'd still be all over dat ass :datass


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Chad Allen said:


> I might get alot of heat for this..........but I'm ready to see new day.


I've been waiting for that match of the night for awhile


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chad Allen said:


> I might get alot of heat for this..........but I'm ready to see new day.


Me too. They've been the most entertaining guys the last few weeks.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

fuck naomi shes awful

hurry trips and give us charlotte, baylee, becky, emma, sacha and blue pants...not the shit weve got now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Megapowers forming. Hilarious.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

"I've been in the Danger Zone"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

what the hell is this crap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh jeesh


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

omfg Sandow is the best.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Damien Sandow is ruined. Thanks WWE!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sandow snapped into a Slim Jim!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Tamina looks 50lb overweight, amazing they let her back in this state


She looks like a real women and looks great to me! Then again I hate anorexic girls with fake breasts.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Macho Mandow!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Damian lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Machomandow :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That theme :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

macho mandow LMFAo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Sandow has the Charlie Hass gimmick. Glad to see that whole Miz/Mizdow storyline paid off so well for him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AXELMANIA, BROTHERS!!!










AND NOW NOW MACHO MANDOW!!! DIG IT!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MACHO MANDOW :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Savage vs Hogan!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......................I don't even..........................


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

No words, just :fpalm for Sandow.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to see the Macho Manbow


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Booooooo. 


Jay Lethal did it better.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is shit


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

When's the last time WWE didn't have comedy gimmicks?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Do not adjust your TV. This is not the 1980s." 
Tell Zigliner.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

macho mandow.....fuck this shit im out


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

These 2 need to team up as the new MEGA Powers


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't be the only one who cringes with this Axelmania - Mandow thing.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So Sandow is now a white Black Machismo?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Fucking horrendous..


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, this is the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Is nothing sacred


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what I'm fucking watching at this point.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole always manages to fuck up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know Bryan might be right with saying WWE is a parody of wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awful.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hell yea.....Bring on these guys! :lol Why the f*ck not!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love those green tights, oh no the Ascension. Please go away.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sandow's already back to this shit :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess this is Sandows new thing now. Coming out every week dressed as a HOF superstar?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow this is highly disrespectful to the Macho Man. This guy could not lace Randy's boots. At least we get to hear his music. Look how much things have changed regarding the talent from back in the days to present times. Did Axel get any of his father's genes?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey remember when Sandow was over?

*#FUCKYOUVINCE*


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Booooooo.
> 
> 
> Jay Lethal did it better.


I miss Black Machismo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

GEEKS! GEEKS everywhere!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

When you think about how bad your favorite wrestler might be booked.

Just remember that at least they aren't The Ascension.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who headbangs to the Ascension's theme? :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, now we've got The Faces of The Legion of Demolition. :jay2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Who booked this LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ascension vs Curtis Hogan & Macho Mandow on the payback pre show.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

There's a storm here where I'm at that has been fucking with feed of the show through my satellite. This might actually be a blessing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok why am I thinking this GEEK Megapowers thing is gonna actually work:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The fuck is going on


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These jobbers are not on the vitamins brother. Do they even lift bro?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Axel mimicking Hogan. Sandow mimicking Macho Man. And now we got the Ascension, two guys basically mimicking LOD.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao The Ascension calling other people's careers pathetic


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Is this Mandow thing tasteless, or is it just me?


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG. Mizdow just said Space is the Place!

It's a real song (and movie)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oBLDbboG7I, I kid you not!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wait, this is coming from the bootleg Road Warriors :drake1?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Dawning of the Age of the Rise of the Machines of Extinction. 

Sorry I zoned out there for a sec, what?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Macho Mandow & Axelmania

VS

Legion of Doom

So 200&late. You're in touch, Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ascension vs the new Mega Powers! It's like The Road Warriors vs Hogan and Savage for a new generation! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

More kettles calling pots black


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Trying to salvage or destroy what's left of Ascension's credibility?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

There's a difference between being laughed at, and laughed 
*WITH!!!!(!!extreme emphasis!!)*

lol, that was weird.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan vs Savage at WM 12 was more entertaining


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Booooooo.
> 
> 
> Jay Lethal did it better.


Yes he did. It was almost too good at times.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

These terrible Ascension promos :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That Sign!
:ha:HA

The Real waste land!


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

If the ratings are down this week you can blame Neville or Bryan for being just IWC favorites.
:russo


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

i can't believe this shit


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If I were the Ascension, I'd leave WWE immediately and try to salvage what little respect there is left for my gimmick elsewhere.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That was actually a decent leg drop.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Mega Powers 2015


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I like the Ascension. What they've done with them has been absolutely ugly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who will be their Elizabeth?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is sad.grim.pathetic.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Did WWE make a mistake? I think this was a segment for Main Event. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's Official. TNA did Macho Man gimmicks better.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This feels like watching backyard wrestling geeks trying to mimic stereotypical pro-wrestling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So we got Megapowers vs LOD like this is 1990:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The announcers can't even have enthusiasm for this shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we get The Shitty Mega Powers. OK, lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Leg Drop isn't all that devastating when the guy you're imitating outweighed you by 100 lbs :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This crowd barely fucking reacted to Pomp and Circumstance, bunch of inbred tools.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Lucha underground > This shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They finally turned Curtis face due to the immortal power of Axelmania! :mark:

The Mega Powers 2: Electric Boogaloo for tag team champions plz. :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

WTF happened to the ascension haha? bookers turned on them fast.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well.. this is sure happening..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> The Mega Powers 2015


All we need is a Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Just took out....


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bryan announcement next.

I'm holding my breath.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh no, I dread this next segment...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jobber Powers!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sandow confirmed for comedy act 4life. fpalm


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

YES

THE MEGA POWERS REUNITE

ALL HAIL MANDOW

ALL HAIL AXELMANIA


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The announcers can't even have enthusiasm for this shit.


That's because it's garbage.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:nowords The point where you have to watch something else.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Who will be their Elizabeth?


Probably somebody goofy or geeky, such as Bayley.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know I was with Sandow being the underdog with Miz, but now it's time to release this geek.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

all in all... said:


>


Dont post pictures of CM Punk please


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> If I were the Ascension, I'd leave WWE immediately and try to salvage what little respect there is left for my gimmick elsewhere.


Considering they can't wrestle worth a shit that might be a little hard to do.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The announcers can't even have enthusiasm for this shit.


I feel like this is all coming from Vince.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So now it's time for some really good news or some really bad news.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Dont retire bryan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

@all in all...

Words would have sufficed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They finally turned Curtis face due to the immortal power of Axelmania! :mark:
> 
> The Mega Powers 2: Electric Boogaloo for tag team champions plz. :mark:


Awesome Breakin'2 reference. :clap


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't understand Sandow's promo from last week at all


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> That was actually a decent leg drop.


You're talking like Curtis Axel is bad wrestler or something.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

all in all... said:


>


:grin2:
so glad i decided to hold off on dinner until I finished this drink.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually really liked that :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The announcers can't even have enthusiasm for this shit.


And honestly nor should they. It was so obvious that they were going thru the motions.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> All we need is a Miss Elizabeth.


Lana?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This is so bad it's embarrassing. They've realised reigns is a joke and have decided just to have him in brawls from now on.


Brawls and multi man matches are all he can do. Oh and hot tags :duck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So we get The Shitty Mega Powers. OK, lol.


Shitty Mega Powers for a shitty era.

:hbk1


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Mini Powers?
The Mega Sours?
Imitation Inc?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Who will be their Elizabeth?


Emma because I want her to actually do something worthwhile, damn it!

Plus, it opens up the possibility for her to turn on The Mega Powers 2.0 and thus finally getting a renewed push towards the title as a heel. :I


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Probably somebody goofy or geeky, such as Bayley.


That or Emma.....lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Bad For Business said:


> Because he's overpushed? Lex Luger was in the title picture, didn't make him talented.


Yeah, but the difference between Luger and Reigns is that Reigns is actually talented.

Oh, and all the Shield guys are overpushed. They've all been in WWE the EXACT same amount of time, Rollins has no midcard titles to his name but is WHC. Reigns doesn't either but ME Wrestlemania. And Ambrose went straight from jobber to championship contender in 1 week. Literally the only non overpushed person in this equation could be Orton, & he's a 12 time champ, so essentially everyone in this storyline is overpushed.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The Ascension getting a actual feud...
:shockedpunk


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Considering they can't wrestle worth a shit that might be a little hard to do.


That's never stopped other organizations from taking random ex-wwe talent before.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Why the fuck did someone posted a picture of a turd on here? Fucking nasty.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait...did they just say the Owens/Zayn NXT championship match is on after Raw on the Network?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What's with you posting a picture of shit, and you num nuts quoting it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2.0


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Lana?


....YES!!!! It looks like they're going to separate her and Russev soon anyway and have her be face, so it'll be perfect!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> All we need is a Miss Elizabeth.


Becky Bayless to keep it funny


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Gonna be sad if Bryan retires


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

More geeks and fake videos.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Man, looking at Lita in that pic...Still would.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This raw is pathetic OMG


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice line up for Tough Enough. I'd say young Hogan will go a long way in his career


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan to reveal he is on Tough Enough, after he is revealed he is on Tough Enough.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The hell with it, Sandow and Axel being the New Mega Powers is more entertaining than seeing them be faceless jobbers.

The only problem I have with it is that it gives The Ascension something to do. They should be fired, but we can't have everything.

Bryan time. This makes me sad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More Bryan, less jobbers of the future please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GEEKS. I bet WWE laughs at most of these videos. Good ol office laughs.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

the fuck is Scarlett Bordeaux doing with these tough enough vids


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Wait...did they just say the Owens/Zayn NXT championship match is on after Raw on the Network?


I'm guessing it's a way to write Sami off NXT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SCARLETT SIGHTING


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan to reveal he is on Tough Enough, after he is revealed he is on Tough Enough.


Announced as: The new WWE Tag Team Champions, Daniel Bryan!


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

onshit big o


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Big O!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If Zack Ryder's buddy isn't picked for Tough Enough, well then it's just a travesty.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Well... I'm embarrassed


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Big O :lmao :lmao :lmao He'll be better pushed than Ryder ever was :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

daniel bryan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ha at that black dude in the red trunks and tassels looking like a midget version of Ahmed Johnson.

Adam "The Big O" Ohriner getting shown is great and he even showed his NYWC Heavyweight Title belt. bama


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tough Enough gave us Cameron! Any questions?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D-Bry!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Title Stripping time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam those yes chants very weak


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I couldn't be a pro-wrestler, you get injured too easy. Look at Daniel Bryan for example, dude is so messed up he has to retire.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, why must everything surrounding D-Bryan be so bitter sweet?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not ready for the bad news. Poor beardy fella.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH GOD NO... PLS BE GOOD NEWS.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

here comes the only WWE superstar who actually gets a superstar response.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol kid holding the sign upside down


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DB is gonna announce he's the new face of Brawny Papertowels :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes Still over as fuck! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Title Stripping time.


let's pray it's just that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam those yes chants very weak


Like your troll attempts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

he does not look happy
this might not be good


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Very loud Daniel Bryan chants but ya just the "Yes" chants are over


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He looks good tonight, nice shirt.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

From looking at him, this just isn't good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is that a 'let's go Reigns' chant? :lawler


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This has unfortunately happened too many times


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is going to hurt a lot.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Daniel Bryan to be attacked by Samoa Joe you heard it here first


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Who's booing him? Get the fuck out you loser.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Tough Enough gave us Cameron! Any questions?


As well as Miz. :ugh2

But it also gave us Ryback and John Morrison, so I'm willing to withhold judgment until further notice.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

He's going to troll once again, like last time


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is this also a segment that shall be ruined by Bo Dallas?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Because there are three other, far more talented wrestlers than reigns in the match, who will undoubtedly do most of the work except when reigns does his three moves of doom.


Oh you mean like the Orton & Reigns vs Rollins & Kane Raw tag match were Reigns did most of the work?

:bitchplz


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Either a new competitor is coming out or he's taking a break or something.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Why is this clown on my television screen?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Like your troll attempts.


Of course those are weak cause I'm not a troll silly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Booker, Last time Bryan made an announcement it was to say he was returning. How is that bad news?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow this is the worst pop ever for bryan.

And he is getting booed, wtf


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm not ready for the bad news. Poor beardy fella.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

We are about to get the first name in the 2016 Royal Rumble


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kayfabe-wise, shouldn't he have been stripped of it last time when he couldn't compete?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Bryan, but sometimes you gotta know when to say goodbye. He can leave while still being able to walk and not be addicted to drugs/alcohol. Especially if he and Brie want kids.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Bryan and Lesnar the most over wrestlers which sums up the issue with the wwe product at present.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

He is not gonna retire.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

In b4 forum crash.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> If Zack Ryder's buddy isn't picked for Tough Enough, well then it's just a travesty.


You forgot this dude










Crimson


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Please don't retire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This better not be a Tough enough announcement!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, I'm gonna need someone to give me the gist of Bryan's announcement. My satellite feed is still flaky.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Bryan burying the locker room.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when Shawn Michaels had to forfeit the title due to injury.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Please retire, who cares about this idiot?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Haha like maybe a third of the arena is chanting. The rest dead quiet. I think axle got a bigger pop


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daniel Bryan making Stephanie look strong since she needs it


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think he's just giving up the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock wasn't a fighting champion lol


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

DB has such a great natural, unrehearsed rapport with crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan returns


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Remember when Shawn Michaels had to forfeit the title due to injury.


Oh god, D'Bry's lost his smile


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> Please retire, who cares about this idiot?


Yeah you've made your point now shut the hell up


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

MANIC_ said:


> Bryan burying the locker room.


Management you mean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

pretty sad WWE wasted DBs prime by holding him back and now he is dealing with this stuff.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

feels  poor Bryan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mother fucker ugh Bryan why you doing this to me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf old bag with the brie mode shirt


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> Please retire, who cares about this idiot?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:JLCsad


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Put over Ambrose, yeaaaaah!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Bryan, don't go for the cheap pops like Cena. You're better than that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Dean needs the World one.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's wrong with him again? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vacant needs another title run. It's been too long


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well fuck... they are going to take a nasty hit in the ratings after this I think.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is sad


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Again, y'all.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Not again :mj2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Poor Bryan, he just can't catch a break 

And it's around the same time as well


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

He learns to talk as a face and we lose him. Fuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tonight should be good :garrett


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I called this weeks ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Poor baby.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

It's official.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

:*(


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great time for Neville to beat vacant for the IC title now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this night just gets shittier and shittier by moment.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

And some of you wanted him to face Brock Lesnar.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> Vacant needs another title run. It's been too long


Vacant holding the WWE IC title and TNA Tag Team Titles. Strong motherfucker.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

He knows it's over


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

On the bright side, we aren't missing any good angles.

1 of 2 matches advertised last month for the house show here in town in a few weeks was Kane vs. DB for the IC title.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

He needs to retire, the guy is done.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

God the one Great wrestler on the roster can't stay healthy.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Every time he gets a title, he gets injured


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn man, 2 years in a row


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> Yeah you've made your point now shut the hell up


What's the matter, can't fathom somebody not cheering on your beloved god? This guy is terrible, and anybody who honestly likes him needs to reevaluate what they consider talent. His reactions are getting smaller and smaller. I welcome the diminishing of this clown. He has done NOTHING for this company, he does not warrant any praise from anybody.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

AACC said:


> Reigns isn't talented, kiddo. But judging by your avatar, you've got a thing for talentless hacks.


Awh, is someone cranky they didn't get their wittle nap today? I'm sure it's past your bedtime. Bye bye now.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Remember when Shawn Michaels had to forfeit the title due to injury.



Oh the title in which he flatout refused to drop ad subsequently buried the whole roster including Davey Boy in his home town? At least Danielson isn't being a pos about it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

SP103 said:


> What's wrong with him again?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Lost his smile...




Nah, they haven't told us.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bryan's always injured. Kinda sad.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vacant is the new IC Champion.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:mj2 :cry :mj2


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)




----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

ikarinokami said:


> DB has such a great natural, unrehearsed rapport with crowd.


He is awesome on the mic. Just because he is smaller and an amazing wrestler people seem to automatically discredit his mic ability.

He also has always had amazing charisma, just look at the whole tie choking incident when he first became big.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

We all know it was happening but it still feels fucking awful.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

and THAT is why you don't build the whole show around someone returning from an injury.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, this is heartbreaking.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If and when Daniel Bryan comes back, I hope that he changes his style and does less risk moves and hope he increases his longevity in the ring.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Vacant wins again


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Poor guy can't catch a break. And management takes him for granted. He deserved so much better.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> And some of you wanted him to face Brock Lesnar.


:what? Yeah, let's him put in a ladder match instead. Much safer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sucks to see someone so talented get injured so much.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> What's the matter, can't fathom somebody not cheering on your beloved god? This guy is terrible, and anybody who honestly likes him needs to reevaluate what they consider talent. His reactions are getting smaller and smaller. I welcome the diminishing of this clown. He has done NOTHING for this company, he does not warrant any praise from anybody.


Could you fuck off? 

Shitty troll, shitty post.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan to leave for UFC confirmed. :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can someone hold me


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Such a shame, man. I really don't like this.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Even though I didn't like Bryan at all, I hated everything he did after team Hell-no, I still didn't want to see the guy retired. It's really sad.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Did he announce his retirement? My satellite feed came back in briefly with the crowd chanting "thank you Bryan" then cut out again.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

I honestly would love to one day hear HHH honestly tell us why he doesnt think Bryan was and should have been the top babyface in the company for 10 years.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

fucking smarks......he has to relinquish it i hope he never comes back im sorry i dont want to see bryan dead or in a wheelchair thanks for the memorys bryan.....but its time to retire


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> We all know it was happening but it still feels fucking awful.


Look at those YES! Chants. They're fucking thunderous. Probably deafening if you're in attendance.


This sucks so much.


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's a shame that his body is doing this to him. It reminds me of Grant Hill when I was a kid!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I'm so disappointed.

Really disappointed.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Daniel


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay so just a forfeit, no retirement, i'll deal with that.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Sad that.He is genuinely gutted.Feel for the guy


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

and just like that I'm back to being a casual fan..... it was a fun little 3 year run of being back into it, but I came back for CM Punk, Aj Lee, and Daniel Bryan. And now they're all gone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was hard to watch... Get better soon DBry.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Now bryan, if he wants to come back fully prepared, he has to take more care in his matches, he has vacated 2 titles now, if he continues wrestling without taking care, probably in less than 5 years he will be retired.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This just sucks. I feel terrible for what such a great human being like Bryan is going through.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> :what? Yeah, let's him put in a ladder match instead. Much safer.


Yea with 6 other guys to take the the big bumps


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Rusev is probably winning the IC title.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He had his WrestleMania moment and what a moment it was.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Catsaregreat said:


> Vacant wins again


20 time! 20 time! 20 time! Intercontinental Champion


VACANT!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

At least he didn't retire, that's good.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

crazyrvd123 said:


> I honestly would love to one day hear HHH honestly tell us why he doesnt think Bryan was and should have been the top babyface in the company for 10 years.


because he cant go 6 months without being injured


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Should have stayed out until his doctors were 100% he was healthy.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> What's the matter, can't fathom somebody not cheering on your beloved god? This guy is terrible, and anybody who honestly likes him needs to reevaluate what they consider talent. His reactions are getting smaller and smaller. I welcome the diminishing of this clown. He has done NOTHING for this company, he does not warrant any praise from anybody.


You should do the world a favor and go kiss the bumper of a moving truck going about 80 mph I'm not a Bryan mark but he's got more talent than most on the roster and is still one of the most over guys go jerk it to your pasty white poster of the Irish rooster


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bryan D is much like Foley: Falling apart at the seams before he could become a true staple of the main event scene. What makes his case sadder is that you'd think Vince would've learned that and struck while the iron was hot before it was too late and especially because the company is hilariously short on main event talent that's massively and consistently over. But then again, that would be conceding defeat to those damn dirty terrorists known as the Internet Wrestling Sports Entertainment Community, right Vince?

Godspeed, Dazzler. :ti2


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

He wants someone to fight over the belt huh, seems he totally forgot Lesnar sitting on his butt for month at home with the WWE heavyweight title.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Watching him walk out, I think he was 100% honest when he said he has no idea if he can ever come back. 

Man that's sad...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the hell are they advertising that shitty Hot Pursuit movie on the network :lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

The Most OVER guy in the company, and it's not even close.

Sad times for wrestling indeed. One can only hope he makes a full recovery and we get at least one last run from the TRUE people's choice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MRI? I assume it's his neck and not repeated concussions?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Could you fuck off?
> 
> Shitty troll, shitty post.


Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm devastated.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, shit. 

At least it wasn't a retirement announcement.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Unconditional unconditionally Daniel Bryan we will love you unconditionally. There is no fear now let go and just be free. Cause Bryan we will love you unconditionally oh yeah.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Barrett and Neville match should now be for Vacant's IC Title.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well.....Get well Bryan. Time for a IC title tournament.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> :what? Yeah, let's him put in a ladder match instead. Much safer.


To be fair, he had the least spots in that match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Gonna have to tune into Tough Enough so I can catch some of


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bryan  




Stone Hot said:


> Dam those yes chants very weak


Jes^s for someone that claims to be a Bryan fan, you sure spend alot of time on the forum trying to undermine him. His crowd reaction was fine.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Cesaro Section said:


> The Most OVER guy in the company, and it's not even close.
> 
> .


Like fifty people tops were making any reaction whatsoever until he said he might retire. He hasn't been the most over since Wrestlemania 30


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it just me or was it exactly around this time last year he had to relinquish the WWE title due to injury... 

Whats next year the US title?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why the hell are they advertising that *shitty* Hot Pursuit movie on the network :lol


Because WWE be shitty


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit Rusev is probably winning the IC title.


Of course he is. Easy way for Rusev to gain his heat after Cena makes him quit like a bitch at Payback


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea with 6 other guys to the the big bumps


I'm sure smashing your head into your opponent is perfectly fine


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Vacant needs another title run. It's been too long


His not happy being the current

UFC Light Heavyweight
WBC welterweight champion
WBA welterweight champion
WBO welterweight champion
WBC Jr Middleweight champion
WBA Jr Middleweight champion
One half of the TNA tag champions

http://twitter.com/WWEVacant


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.















Horrible b8


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Unconditional unconditionally Daniel Bryan we will love you unconditionally. There is no fear now let go and just be free. Cause Bryan we will love you unconditionally oh yeah.



:lmao Katy Perry


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Booker T taking off his glasses.

The feels bro.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

didnt he go for some 'alternative' treatment? may have been better off with traditional care, although sometimes an injury just never goes away.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> :what? Yeah, let's him put in a ladder match instead. Much safer.


It was safer.
The only person who got hurt the most out of that match was Dean Ambrose. 

D. Bryan would have been fucked if had to go to Suplex City Bitch. :Brock


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

New day!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.


He actually is considered one of the best wrestlers of the last decade. 

Your lack of a brain is confusing opinion and fact.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well this will get the crowd up


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

manchesterdud said:


> because he cant go 6 months without being injured


Please tell me about all the wrestlers who can? Orton? HHH? Cena? Reigns? I mean lets be honest bro. Every main event guy has been hurt a lot. Except none of them have the ability Bryan has and he was still held down way before he started breaking down. If he didnt get fucked over by Vince he could have held that title for a legitimate amount of time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan can cash in his rematches for both titles when he returns! :mark:

Who said the manc an't cut a promo? Bryan disabused anyone of that notion months ago!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

New Day :mark:


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Stfu JBL. You bury Bryan every chance you get. Even tonight when he was announced for the show...


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.


Says the guy who loves Sheamus!!! LOL.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big E preaching!!!!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

That sucks, my two favorite wrestlers of all time had to retire because of neck problems (Austin and Bryan). I'm glad I got to see the 2013-2014 rise of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hit that dance fellas :dance:dance:dance


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day! Love it!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just being honest thats all but those yes chants after he vacated the title were huge. I hope he comes back better than ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They took it back to NBA Jam days with Boomshakalaka.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Isn't Boomshakala trademarked?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day getting heat off DB :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.


Because you know how to shut up and accept things I bet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day *SHUCKS!*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm surprised that wasn't done at the end of the show to be honest. I was afraid something like that could completely kill the mood of the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea with 6 other guys to the the big bumps


So, you're implying Bryan didn't take any hard spots? Convince me how is that any safer than Reigns/Lesnar match? Where Reigns spent most of the match on his fucking back?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NEW! DAY ROCKS! :dance

Preach, brutha Martin Luther E! :bow


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If only they didn't have such a shit gimmick , Big E could be cutting some great promos without that pastor style delivery he gives


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

These guys are great..... Kofi was born to be a funny heal. Big E is killing it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm growing to love these idiots :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank God for New Day


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NEW DAY ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bryan D is much like Foley: Falling apart at the seams before he could become a true staple of the main event scene. What makes his case sadder is that you'd think Vince would've learned that and struck while the iron was hot before it was too late and especially because the company is hilariously short on main event talent that's massively and consistently over. But then again, that would be conceding defeat to those damn dirty terrorists known as the Internet Wrestling Sports Entertainment Community, right Vince?
> 
> Godspeed, Dazzler. :ti2


Totally agree with your post, but its even worse than that. It would just be Vince admitting he was wrong. Nothing to do with the IWC or the smarks or whatever bullshit HHH wants to pull out to justify the shit. He was fucking over with every single person in the building and watching on TV for a time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New.... dayareawesomeheels


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow all these guys needed was mic time.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Big E is such gold. More him, and less Kofi on the mic, please.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn Nattie!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

oh hot damn, Natalya kada


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New Day *SHUCKS!*


No, they were doing that as well as jiving when they were in the Carolina Blue and trying to preach positivity to these racist fucks.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

In the future I believe people will look back at Daniel Bryans battles with his neck injury as one of the greatest tragedies outside of death in the industry. A man at the peak of his popularity, peak of his powers, just had the greatest moment of his career that he had built towards for 15 years, probably the most over superstar in over a decade and it was all snatched away from him prematurely. Horrible situation.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Natties here. I feel a little better now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I'm imagining things...

I think... I think the Cesaro theme is growing on me.

Someone kill me now.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Really disappointed that the Tyson Kidd asshole boyfriend heel gimmick got dropped.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> New.... dayareawesomeheels


Gotta give them credit, I cant believe the " " Rocks chant hasnt been used before. Such easy heel heat.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

New Day getting better week after week.Enjoying them atm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> So, you're implying Bryan didn't take any hard spots? Convince me how is that any safer than Reigns/Lesnar match? Where Reigns spent most of the match on his fucking back?


I guess who missed the trip to suplex city


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So are Tyson and Cesaro faces now?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JBL going in on the NFL... actually relevant?! Holy shit...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I guess I am calling it an early night. Enjoy the rest of the show all.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Booker cheers for the faces unless the heels are African American :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Their 2 outta 3 falls will probably be MOTN Sunday.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They took it back to NBA Jam days with Boomshakalaka.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw with a Commissioner Jack Tunney reference. bama


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> And some of you wanted him to face Brock Lesnar.



What relevance does that have to anything? The issue here is an indie wrestler has put his body on the line for too many years and hasn't changed his style as his body has broken down- the guys the consummate entertainer busting his gut week after week, he deserves respect not shitty childish put downs.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like how the camera is no where to be found on nattie for this match hmmmmmm wonder why? Lmao pg go fuck off we know what you're doing


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> I think I'm imagining things...
> 
> I think... I think the Cesaro theme is growing on me.
> 
> Someone kill me now.


He could be the main event talent of a generation if he was booked properly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Comparing the bumps that Bryan and Reigns have taken in their careers.

:ti

Lets not go there.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Booker cheers for the faces unless the heels are African American :lmao


I notice this too. :lmao


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

This is why Cesaro has been my favorite wrestler in the past two years. NOBODY is on his level in terms of ingenuity, speed, strength, charisma, connection with crowd. 

Rollins is number two though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> And some of you wanted him to face Brock Lesnar.


Because Brock Lesnar would have dropped him directly on his head? Sorry but even Reigns would get concussed being dropped on his head by ANYONE. You still refuse to acknowledge that Cena has neck problems too but hey you love trolling


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lok said:


> Well.....Get well Bryan. Time for a IC title tournament.


Vince hates tournaments. Why not a jobberbattle royal where Kane and Big Show are the favorites?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Comparing the bumps that Bryan and Reigns have taken in their careers.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Lets not go there.



And that's why one can't go three months without getting a boo boo and sitting at home doing nothing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Booker cheers for the faces unless the heels are African American :lmao


King (whimsical pause) BOOKAH is just doing his duty by looking after his people.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Comparing the bumps that Bryan and Reigns have taken in their careers.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Lets not go there.


Daniel Bryan pureed his liver and kidneys on the indy scene to a point where he had to change his diet to live. Reigns is taking baby bumps in the most watered down physical period in WWE in 20 years.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow! New day is good.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

heel_turn said:


> Vince hates tournaments. Why not a jobberbattle royal where Kane and Big Show are the favorites?


or just keep it simple and have barrett vs neville


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Comparing the bumps that Bryan and Reigns have taken in their careers.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Lets not go there.


Literally kids with no knowledge of wrestling


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> I guess who missed the trip to suplex city


Lol, I saw the match. How was taking multiply german suplexes and landing on back for most of the match more strenuous than crashing and burning thru a ladder and still having a work the match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Let's be real Vince and Triple H are happy that Bryan didn't pan out because now they can say they were right all along. Gotta love it.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Medicaid said:


> This is why Cesaro has been my favorite wrestler in the past two years. NOBODY is on his level in terms of ingenuity, speed, strength, charisma, connection with crowd.


Cesaro has the ability to be a legend. He has the body that Vince likes while still being one of the top 3 wrestlers in the company or top 5 when a couple other folks join the main roster.

To think a guy like that has been held down his entire career because he is not american is just sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> And that's why one can't go three months without getting a boo boo and sitting at home doing nothing


Exactly. The exact reason that there is no comparison there. Thank you.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Medicaid said:


> This is why Cesaro has been my favorite wrestler in the past two years. NOBODY is on his level in terms of ingenuity, speed, strength, charisma, connection with crowd.
> 
> Rollins is number two though.


Are you honestly suggesting that Cesaro has the most charisma in te wwe? I thought even his fans wouldn't rank him top 15.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Badbadrobot said:


> What relevance does that have to anything? The issue here is an indie wrestler has put his body on the line for too many years and hasn't changed his style as his body has broken down- the guys the consummate entertainer busting his gut week after week, he deserves respect not shitty childish put downs.


He has all my respect in the world it sucks he has to go out this way but IMO had he faced Lesnar he be in worse condition and there are some people that were on here selfishly hoping for that match without taking Bryans health into consideration.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> New Day *SHUCKS!*


And jives.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> And that's why one can't go three months without getting a boo boo and sitting at home doing nothing


Isn't that basically what Lesnar has done since he came to the WWE? It's easy to not get injured if you have what, 5 fights in 2 years?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did Big E just hit the Rock Bottom?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao at New Days schtick


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I saw the match. How was taking multiply german suplexes and landing on back for most of the match more strenuous than crashing and burning thru a ladder and still having a work the match?


If Bryan took that apron clothesline that Brock gave Reigns, he would've been done.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HE'S ON FIRRRREEEEE.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The new day is hilarious lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

He's on fire! From downtown! Boom shakalaka!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why can't commentary call moves... I mean, it's just such a simple thing. Instead, most of it is buzz words and empty statements that mean nothing. It's like watching a fucking political speech.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This crowd is pathetic


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Damn goosebumps at that final YES chant. 

Incredibly sad moment. Feel just awful for DB. So damn talented and you just know he LOVES and LIVES to wrestle, but his body is just not up to it anymore. Damn.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I seriously miss having Jack Swagger on RAW.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Cesaro has the ability to be a legend. He has the body that Vince likes while still being one of the top 3 wrestlers in the company or top 5 when a couple other folks join the main roster.
> 
> To think a guy like that has been held down his entire career because he is not american is just sad.


Nah, Vince says he's Swiss and cannot connect to the crowd so he'll never be anything higher than mid-card


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> He has all my respect in the world it sucks he has to go out this way but IMO had he faced Lesnar he be in worse condition and there are some people that were on here selfishly hoping for that match without taking Bryans health into consideration.


You're assuming that Lesnar is a stiff wrestler that would have hurt Bryan? The issues isn't that the issue is Bryan's heart / his love for wrestling was too damn much and it led to him not slowing down.... 15 years on the indie scene taught him that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Now Woods said he's on fire:lol

They been playing NBA Jam before this game.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, Big E almost died on that third suplex.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Because Brock Lesnar would have dropped him directly on his head? You still refuse to acknowledge that Cena has neck problems too but hey you love trolling


Cenas neck problems weren't has bad as Bryan and wasn't out long enough that Bryan was. Plus cenas neck injury was in 2008 and cena went to suplex city in 2014 6 years later. Bryan would have went to suplex city not even 3 months back from injury. 

Trust me I wanted to see Bryan vs Lesnar just not anytime soon so Bryan can fully heal, but that wasn't going to happen with his in ring style


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

E's already out of gas.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When the pizza guy gets to your door with Nattie on screen looking that hot

:uhoh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get your shit together Big E.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Isn't that basically what Lesnar has done since he came to the WWE? It's easy to not get injured if you have what, 5 fights in 2 years?


Lesnar is like a million times draw that of Daniel Bryan. Apples and hand grenades


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Did Big E just hit the Rock Bottom?


STO



little different than rock bottom.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro is looking a little gassed out there


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> If Bryan took that apron clothesline that Brock gave Reigns, he would've been done.


Ya because Reigns has been taking bumps for 2 years. Bryan for 20. What is your point?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Big E just ran into that?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Michael Cole can't tell between Kofi and Xavier...that's racist


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a pin...wow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E still lost after interference:lol

Sick roll up by Cesaro.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Big E's face.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> If Bryan took that apron clothesline that Brock gave Reigns, he would've been done.


:bryanlol Yeah sure if you want believe that then that's fine.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, that was the weirdest rollup i've seen for a while


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best roll up EVERRRR.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If I was Natalya, I'd cheat on Tyson Kidd with Cesaro.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Camera trying really hard to hide Natalya?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Michael Cole cannot tell Xavier and Kofi apart...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New day...Jobs :clap


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

LOOK HOW THEY WERENT SHOWING NATTIE CAUSE OF HER HUGE FLOPPERS LMAO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I can skip the Payback kick-off.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Huh???? Oh shit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Another pay per view


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fucking New Day. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ELIMINATION CHAMBER IS BACKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What the fuck.

A SECOND PPV IN ONE MONTH.

FUCK OFF, WWE. FUCK RIGHT OFF.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

yeeesssss


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should make the elimination chamber winner the IC champion


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Um Cole if it is Network Exclusive only, then it is NOT a PPV

And 2 PPVs in 2 weeks :ha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

E needs to go on a small cutting phase, he would look incredible and it may help with his conditioning.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

A second ppv this month?!

WHAT?! 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A second May PPV? :deandre


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The elimination chamber is back !!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Really.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER PPV?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Badbadrobot said:


> You're assuming that Lesnar is a stiff wrestler that would have hurt Bryan? The issues isn't that the issue is Bryan's heart / his love for wrestling was too damn much and it led to him not slowing down.... 15 years on the indie scene taught him that


Of course and he didn't have to keep that style. Fans would love him either way. I hope he changes it big time if he comes back.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Big E's facial expressions are the best.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Cenas neck problems weren't has bad as Bryan and wasn't out long enough that Bryan was. Plus cenas neck injury was in 2008 and cena went to suplex city in 2014 6 years later. Bryan would have went to suplex city not even 3 months back from injury.
> 
> Trust me I wanted to see Bryan vs Lesnar just not anytime soon so Bryan can fully heal, but that wasn't going to happen with his in ring style


"Not as bad" ANY neck surgery is major surgery. Taking that many Germans still has a huge risk. 

I'm sorry why should I trust you? You've done nothing but bicker about Bryan for months and have said countless times how it shouldn't happen. No one really takes you seriously outside of those who hate Bryan for no reason


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Elimination Chamber with that 1-week build.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Elimination chamber! WWE is killing it! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Corpus fucking Christi is getting a fucking PPV? are you shitting me?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

marking the fuck out, elimination chamber :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Elimination Chamber will return!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

2 ppvs in a month.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, they're wasting EC on Corpus Christy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What kind of build can they possibly have for the EC?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

What the fuck? Is this really "Breaking News"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just other PPV?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

keeping nattie out of shot because her *MASSIVE TITS* ARE Spilling out everywhere

also, think big e was hurt, they seemed to go slower, think cesaro botched something, not sure what, but after the 2nd suplex things went really sketchy, the third suplex and the irish whip uppercuts were sloppy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Elimination Chamber from Corpus? I may go lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

THIS is the kind of shit they need to do more often on the Network.

Is the EC match going to be for the IC title?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone better calm Cole down before his silly little head explodes there :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"We're canceling EC for logistical reasons/because it's too expensive"

"We're bringing back EC just to show on the network"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow the camera will NOT show Nataliya what the hell!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

My box cut out... what is this about yet another PPV? Can someone please beat sense into Vince. Fucking senile bastard.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> A SECOND PPV IN ONE MONTH.
> 
> FUCK OFF, WWE. FUCK RIGHT OFF.


What are you talking about? There's only 1 PPV. Payback.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Plz buy the Network guys :mj2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The EC thing feels like what they did for King of the Ring.

Present a Network exclusive to get people excited about it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Why can't commentary call moves... I mean, it's just such a simple thing. Instead, most of it is buzz words and empty statements that mean nothing. It's like watching a fucking political speech.


im pretty sure this was part of vince's getting away from calling it 'wrestling'. dont call the traditional moves by their wrestling name, but just exclaim nonsense and 'what a move!' . unless its a 'signature' move that has a name, they gave it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> A second ppv this month?!
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> :lol :lol :lol


There's gonna be three PPV's.

NXT has one too this month.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

2 weeks between PPV's :lmao


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

Two PPV's in one month, one of them being Elimination Chamber. Hahahahahahahhahahaha! They are legit trying to burn out/kill their talent with this shit. WCW 2000 is looking at WWE in 2015 and saying, "Shit dude, take it down a notch."


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> "We're canceling EC for logistical reasons/because it's too expensive"
> 
> "We're bringing back EC just to show on the network"


 WWE logic ....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> "Not as bad" ANY neck surgery is major surgery. Taking that many Germans still has a huge risk.
> 
> I'm sorry why should I trust you? You've done nothing but bicker about Bryan for months and have said countless times how it shouldn't happen. No one really takes you seriously outside of those who hate Bryan for no reason


:bow


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And then 2 weeks after Elimination Chamber on June 14th is MITB

2 PPVs with 2 week builds :ha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck yea chamber!!! and i don't care if its a week build. Reigns vs Orton vs Rollins vs Ambrose vs ??? vs ???


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Vince's counter for Takeover.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 2m2 minutes ago
The Elimination Chamber is back because our roster isn't injured enough. #RAWTonight


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

2 week build for the Elimination Chamber. Good job WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SO SO DESPERATE FOR NETWORK BUYS.

Please sign up, I keep giving free months, now 2 PPVs in a month. :vince7

LOL Still, No Buys for me.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

It might just be a one match one hour event, not a full ppv.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

An Elimination Chamber just 2 weeks after a PPV. They're trying to kill these guys.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Goldusto said:


> keeping nattie out of shot because her *MASSIVE TITS* ARE Spilling out everywhere
> 
> also, think big e was hurt, they seemed to go slower, think cesaro botched something, not sure what, but after the 2nd suplex things went really sketchy, the third suplex and the irish whip uppercuts were sloppy.



I think everyone didn't notice lol they were like the wwe. Bet nattie is gonna get reemed Out backstage lol smh this company sucks. About to throw in the towel..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is so desperate for WWE Network subscriptions:lmao :lmao

The struggle is real.:mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm glad the elimination chamber is back, but it's only like a 1 week build which doesn't make sense. This PPV should of been in the middle of June.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I was absolutely bummed about DBry and then they announce the return of the Elimination Chamber. Damn you, 'E. Damn you.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

1. Neville
2. Sheamus
3. King Barrett
4. Dolph Ziggler
5. Stardust
6. Rusev

Winner is IC champion


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> they should make the elimination chamber winner the IC champion


They will...... Why do you think they just announced it?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

crazyrvd123 said:


> *Ya because Reigns has been taking bumps for 2 years. Bryan for 20*. What is your point?


So? The point is Bryan isn't healthy enough to wrestle Brock. 20 years or not he's still injured.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:maisie2 two week build. :lol

Elimination Chamber is one of the very few WWE PPVs I even bother to steal. *


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Isn't May a free month?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK OFF 2 PPV'S, *#WWELogic* especially when they can't even book ONE PPV with three weeks WTF will it look like in two? 

Also they just lost one of their most POPULAR stars due to injury so what will be the draw for a 2nd PPV in the same month? How about a structure made out of steel, chain, glass and such.

I really don't know how many more times I can see Cena/Rusev, Sheamus/Ziggler, Barrett/Neville, Regins in ANYTHING, Niki vs. Naomi ect. This feels like WCW all over again when they were overexposed & struggling to fill hours of TV with repetitive matches & God awful storylines


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> WWE is so desperate for WWE Network subscriptions:lmao :lmao
> 
> The struggle is real.:mj2


This is great it is about time we got up to date content just for the Network.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

So theres;

Payback - 17th May
Elimination Chamber - 31st May
Money in the Bank - 14th June

3 PPV's in the space of 4 weeks. Just 1 less than we get in the entire year in NXT, and they wonder why the NXT specials actually have hype and feel like special events :lmao


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

If its just 2-3 matches like KOTR then its all good. No reason to have an entire show though.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

smh we're never getting Brock Lesnar in an Elimination Chamber are we?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> And then 2 weeks after Elimination Chamber on June 14th is MITB
> 
> 2 PPVs with 2 week builds :ha


It's like we are picking up steam going downhill... wonder when the crash is coming. It's going to be epic.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> SO SO DESPERATE FOR NETWORK BUYS.
> 
> Please sign up, I keep giving free months, now 2 PPVs in a month. :vince7
> 
> LOL Still, No Buys for me.


You're certainly missing out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this chamber gonna be for the ic title


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Headliner said:


> WWE is so desperate for WWE Network subscriptions:lmao :lmao
> 
> The struggle is real.:mj2


Yeah what kind of business tries to make more money 

disgusting


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

WWE hasn't done a ppv in NC since 2012 (where we apparently set a record for longest chant during the DB/Punk match), but then they're going to do house shows Friday and Saturday, then do the PPV in Corpus Christie that Sunday?

That ain't right.

Though, it probably helps that they can't even fill half an arena here anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh good, we get to see Reigns and Kane again on smackdown....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> My box cut out... what is this about yet another PPV? Can someone please beat sense into Vince. Fucking senile bastard.


It's a network exclusive, not a traditional ppv. 

Eh, fine with me since I steal most of the ppvs anyway.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

There must be a winner match lmaooooooo FUCK OFF WWE LMAOO


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Darren Young drag queen?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, this second rushed PPV sounds desperate as hell to me. 

I thought they actually turned a profit first quarter? Was I wrong?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuck yea chamber!!! and i don't care if its a week build. Reigns vs Orton vs Rollins vs Ambrose vs ??? vs ???


I'm guessing Kane or show will take a spot


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Reigns vs Kane once again fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not these idiots.....


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Goldusto said:


> keeping nattie out of shot because her *MASSIVE TITS* ARE Spilling out everywhere


Meanwhile, Big E...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So how many people are doing imitation gimmicks now?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Batz said:


> Isn't May a free month?


Every month this year has been free it seems like, which is annoying for a person like me who only uses the network for ppvs. 


But hey, 10 dollars for a ppv is ok. 

Would watch superstars and NXT if i knew when they on.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Does this company enjoy having their stars dressing up as old superstars.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many young guys are going to make a living playing old guys?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.


says that, but has sheamus in sig and avatar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Batz said:


> Isn't May a free month?



The first month is free for any new (first time) subscriber going forward I believe

So if you are not totally lazy or computer illiterate you could just create a new email every month and keep getting the network for free :quimby


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course. You would like Billy Gunn's entrance, wouldn't you Darren?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These PTP segments be ASS.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, are you guys going to wrestle or what, cause this is getting old.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think he likes Billy Gunn because he was in the gay marriage*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

the PTP promos are falling flat


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Why are they halfheartedly resurrecting gimmicks:

KOTR
EC

Are network numbers that bad?
Good thing these things are on youtube less than a week later.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

for god sake why does darren young need to be ribbed for being gay, constantly. there with billy gunn's theme song. 

it's kind of not cool.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this gimmick infringement season?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful promo.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> So? The point is Bryan isn't healthy enough to wrestle Brock. 20 years or not he's still injured.


No the point is Bryan has already taken his bumps and Reigns has not. Thus Roman gets to take shit like that while Bryan has a say in what he takes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, he really needs Harper and Rowan back.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

nice gif you got that there Wyatt.


I think Bo Dallas should manage the New Day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Yeah what kind of business tries to make more money
> 
> disgusting


:westbrook2

No shit that's any company's goal but the way you go about it says a lot about you.

Don't be a geek.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

If the EC comes back, than why the FUCK did they replace EC for that god awful Fastlane? Seems they are just doing it for more people to watch the Network, but here is the flaw, the ENTIRE MONTH OF MAY ITS FREE! Why the fuck do you have a Network exclusive PPV in a FREE month!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And here's Bray, who calls himself the new face of fear despite the fact he couldn't beat the old face of fear.


And also, why use these intelligent promos on fucking Ryback of all people?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The first month is free for any new (first time) subscriber going forward I believe


I'm guessing at this point every month will be "free" outside of the big ppvs.


Royal Rumble
Wrestlemania
MitB
Summerslam


Don't know about Survivor Series.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heath V said:


> You're certainly missing out.


Not really.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh look who it is. Mr wrestle once a month


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> If the EC comes back, than why the FUCK did they replace EC for that god awful Fastlane? Seems they are just doing it for more people to watch the Network, but here is the flaw, the ENTIRE MONTH OF MAY ITS FREE! Why the fuck do you have a Network exclusive PPV in a FREE month!



The desperation is real, they hide it well though :mj2


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What ever Wyatt is saying in this promo is worthless because it's just going to lead to worthless win over Ryback.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Oh you mean like the Orton & Reigns vs Rollins & Kane Raw tag match were Reigns did most of the work?
> 
> :bitchplz


No, i mean something that actually happened.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Bo Dallas is hiding in his hat... or beard.*


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> I think Bo Dallas should manage the New Day.


It would be awesome if Bo Dallas turned out crazier and more sadistic than Wyatt. But in this WWE era he couldnt be violent enough.

Oh and Wyatt is just saying pointless shit at this point. What does it have to do with anything relevant.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

♫I read the news today, oh, boy♫


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not really.


The old content is worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bray is falling flat on his arse


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So he's a libtard? that his message now?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Watertaco said:


> Daniel Bryan is a terrible wrestler. I'm sorry. But it's just the truth. There's nothing you can really do about it, you just have to accept it.


No that's your subjective ill informed myopic opinion not worth the time it took me to read it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What does this have to do with Ryback :confused


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> :bryanlol Yeah sure if you want believe that then that's fine.


I'm not questioning Bryan's overall abilites. I'm just saying the last year for Bryan hasn't been a good one. A 100% D.Bry could handle a match with Brock.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Completely forgot about Bray Wyatt. He used to be so intriguing and powerful.

He's sort of lost in the sauce right now. 

Losing so much to Cena, and having taker go over him was a bad move. I think he's needs Harper and Rowan again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Ryback was my inspiration, I'd have already killed myself by now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> What ever Wyatt is saying in this promo is worthless because it's just going to lead to worthless win over Ryback.



Then useless wins over other mid card faces until he loses to a "big star" at WM

It's the circle of Wyatt


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And NXT Takeover will still be better than both Payback and EC combined.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Such a shame Bray had so much potential but now his words are just so hollow and meaningless now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I am beginning to wonder how much they fudge the numbers in Stanford... the way they are doing things right now just reeks of "we are going out of business" desperation. Maybe things aren't as rosy as they have led people to believe. But then, they've lied about their status before.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Millions of pieces, millions of pieces, millions of pieces


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

i am pretty sure that Daniel Bryan was going to be who Wyatt was going to target, but since he is out for the injury they scrambled and switched to Ryback.

Hopefully they can switch up the Nexus storyline and bring that up would make for an interesting take


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Necramonium said:


> If the EC comes back, than why the FUCK did they replace EC for that god awful Fastlane? Seems they are just doing it for more people to watch the Network, but here is the flaw, the ENTIRE MONTH OF MAY ITS FREE! Why the fuck do you have a Network exclusive PPV in a FREE month!


To sell the network moreover. If the two PPVs this month can actually deliver (big if, I know), people will pay up next month...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I like Bray but I was hoping he'd be in a match. I actually quite enjoy them.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Bo Dallas is coming out with a new, crazier-than-bray, sadistic homosexual gimmick as "the new face of queer"


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

AACC said:


> Is someone unintelligent because they went to a ghetto high school? The answer is obviously yes, you are.


:lol :lol :lol I was homeschooled from grade 9-12, and graduated college with a 3.9 GPA, so jokes on you. Anyways, I've said all I needed to say to you. Good night.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Undertakerowns said:


> What ever Wyatt is saying in this promo is worthless because it's just going to lead to worthless win over Ryback.


Hey things that happened in the stock market and stuff 2 years ago are relevant!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd is so over Wyatt. It's amazing. 

New Wyatt family plz. Hurry up before Wyatt sinks further.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Payback - May 17
Elimination Chamber - May 31
Money in the Bank - June 14

lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatt talks too much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray really is getting a bit stale with these promos and I'm a fan of his. The crowd couldnt care less right now!.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Twist: Bray Wyatt wrote The Secret.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

holy crap this is boring. fuck off wyatt.

and is anyone buying ryback being afraid of this fat jobber LOL


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shut up Wyatt......I'm sorry but Wyatt is boring anymore.....


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anybody really care about a Wyatt/Ryback feud????


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Then useless wins over other mid card faces until he loses to a "big star" at WM
> 
> It's the circle of Wyatt


And why wyatt's pops are waning


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I am beginning to wonder how much they fudge the numbers in Stanford... the way they are doing things right now just reeks of "we are going out of business" desperation. Maybe things aren't as rosy as they have led people to believe. But then, they've lied about their status before.


THERE YOU ARE!!!!!!


I thought you killed yourself when Zayn lost on a scripted television show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And sometimes the bad guy yammers on and on to the point of no one caring.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

The_It_Factor said:


> Bo Dallas is coming out with a new, crazier-than-bray, sadistic homosexual gimmick as "the new face of queer"


That would at least be interesting. I am in.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stealing lines from Last Action Hero Now?

"In this world The Bad Guys can Win"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They need to make bray spooky and ominous again like his original vignettes. Creative fucked him so hard


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ryback looks like a Discovery Zone mascot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> I'm not questioning Bryan's overall abilites. I'm just saying the last year for Bryan hasn't been a good one. A 100% D.Bry could handle a match with Brock.


Honestly though, it wouldn't have mattered that much anyways if he was to face Brock because he was already taking rough bumps and stiff shots since his return. Watch his matches with Harper.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback wearing his primary colors tonight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> Does anybody really care about a Wyatt/Ryback feud????


I know I don't, what a boring feud that makes no sense


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I am beginning to wonder how much they fudge the numbers in Stanford... the way they are doing things right now just reeks of "we are going out of business" desperation. Maybe things aren't as rosy as they have led people to believe. But then, they've lied about their status before.


I've got to agree. They seem desperate to the point of panic at this point. Did they inflate their first quarter numbers somehow? Wouldn't surprise me at all. 

If you have WWE stock, if this isn't a sure fire 'Sell it and get the fuck out with some of your balls attached" indication, I don't know what is.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The crowd is so over Wyatt. It's amazing.
> 
> New Wyatt family plz. Hurry up before Wyatt sinks further.


The crowd is already over this feud. :lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Talk shit
Get hit
Repeat


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

crazyrvd123 said:


> No the point is Bryan has already taken his bumps and Reigns has not. Thus Roman gets to take shit like that while Bryan has a say in what he takes.


Exactly. Bryan has already hinted that he wanted a crazy type match with Brock. He would be all up for dangerous spots.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

So Ryback's losing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Payback - May 17
> Elimination Chamber - May 31
> Money in the Bank - June 14
> 
> lol











dafuk?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> Does anybody really care about a Wyatt/Ryback feud????


Nope

Wyatt's needs to go reassess his character and promos , he talks utter garbage and wrestles way too little


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Payback - May 17
> Elimination Chamber - May 31
> Money in the Bank - June 14
> 
> lol


Might as well make a mess and rush everything until August. I'm sure Summerslam is going to be Huge and well planned. 

Give the fans something fun until then.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt going to beat the fawk outta Ryback this Sunday


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> dafuk?


Two week ppv builds? Haha gtfo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RatedR10 said:


> Payback - May 17
> Elimination Chamber - May 31
> Money in the Bank - June 14
> 
> lol


Ridiculous.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That vomit. So hot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

a reset needs to be hit on Wyatt's character, even if it's bringing back the Wyatt Family. Unbelievable how stale the character has gotten. Doesn't help that he can't win a big match to save his life.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bray Wyatt the new face of fear.Gets dealt with in 20 seconds of a guy he just called out fpalm


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Badbadrobot said:


> Nope
> 
> Wyatt's needs to go reassess his character and promos , he talks utter garbage and wrestles way too little


Trying so hard to make him the new "phenom". Such a fail...


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No, i mean something that actually happened.


Do your self a favor and go gain at least an ounce of honesty. I just watched that match on YouTube, and Reigns did more than Orton. That's a fact.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> Two week ppv builds? Haha gtfo


I wouldn't even call it a build up, more of just a warm up..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's hard to inspire fear when you were recently beaten by an over 50 year old who's borderline crippled. Who's going to stomp Wyatt after Ryback? Magnum TA? Dusty Rhodes?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That Too Hot for TV looks like a bunch of shit people wish they could forget.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Elimination Chamber is probably going to be a 2 match ppv with an EC match for IC and WWE titles.



.... And by "probably", I mean "hopefully"


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Main Event time!!!!! Rollins vs Orton again #14


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Stealing lines from Last Action Hero Now?
> 
> "In this world The Bad Guys can Win"


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Medicaid said:


> Might as well make a mess and rush everything until August. I'm sure Summerslam is going to be Huge and well planned.
> 
> Give the fans something fun until then.


I'm pretty sure it's gonna be the only match I'm assuming


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> I've got to agree. They seem desperate to the point of panic at this point. Did they inflate their first quarter numbers somehow? Wouldn't surprise me at all.
> 
> If you have WWE stock, if this isn't a sure fire 'Sell it and get the fuck out with some of your balls attached" indication, I don't know what is.


SEC laws prevent them from lying about numbers its not gonna happen


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt is doing his best. This company has ruined what could have been an amazing character and world champion. Shame on you E. Guy works his ass off on his mic work, puts on good matches, plays his damn character and you ruin it.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Wyatt is boring now

Ryback has a ridiculous outfit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

PaulHBK said:


> Trying so hard to make him the new "phenom". Such a fail...


That is the whole of WWE... Vince is just trying to recycle old gimmicks that worked at the peaks, even going so far as to outright imitate them weekly. Instead of letting characters grow naturally and find the groove, he is simply ticking boxes: Undertaker guy? Check. HBK guy? Check. Diesel guy? Check. Hogan guy? Check. 

THis is just downright sad... we are actually seeing an old man bitterly clinging to his past in the most literal sense you can possibly ever find.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> a reset needs to be hit on Wyatt's character, even if it's bringing back the Wyatt Family. Unbelievable how stale the character has gotten. Doesn't help that he can't win a big match to save his life.


Would be curious who is writing his promos because they are just terrible right now. Saying "intelligent" shit just for the sake of saying it which has no correlation to the later part of him promo where he goes after his opponent.

He is literally quoting a story from Alex Jones 6 months ago and then rambling on about who he is wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

jobberstatus said:


> Main Event time!!!!! Rollins vs Orton again #14


Still a better love story than Reigns/Kane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IN MY VEINS

:lel


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy almost walking into the cameraman, cameraman shocked about Orton walking quickly.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

In my main vein


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> That Too Hot for TV looks like a bunch of shit people wish they could forget.


I doubt they'll show the time Miss Kitty flashed her tits.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Do your self a favor and go gain at least an ounce of honesty. I just watched that match on YouTube, and Reigns did more than Orton. That's a fact.


Do yourself a favor and gain an ounce of credibility. I know what match you're talking about, and reigns may have been in longer, but that doesn't mean shit. You clearly know nothing about wrestling if you think he does anything of note in his matches.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Honestly though, it wouldn't have mattered that much anyways if he was to face Brock because he was already taking rough bumps and stiff shots since his return. *Watch his matches with Harper.*


The half-nelson suplex landing is exactly what I'm afraid would happen if he faced Brock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> SEC laws prevent them from lying about numbers its not gonna happen



They don't prevent you from being "creative" with your accounting though. Not saying the WWE is doing that but plenty of examples of companies in the US that do


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like how the announcer said the "apex predator" and Randy's like that's me lol . He's the fucking best , fuck everybody else in the wwe


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Man Seth looks so good with the title. It fits him perfect


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Main event starting early tonight. 7:50?!???


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, V2 of the theme.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Randy almost walking into the cameraman, cameraman shocked about Orton walking quickly.


:maury

Someone is clearly replacing his water with Red Bull


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Back to the old theme I see..

Or new theme... or.. yeah whatever Seth.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Seth Rollins


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Can they stop pussy footing around the fact that Wyatt is the best total package in the company right now and treat him as such. Give him back his minions and give him a long run with the title. 

Until face Brock comes back to take back his belt.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I can guarantee the 2 ppvs are going to screw each other over with this timetable. I'm serious guys, don't pay a dime for this. You'll thank yourself later for the sagacity.

Find a free stream somewhere if you have to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with the HBK turnbuckle flip back into the ring.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins starting to do that Flair and HBK turnbuckle flip a lot here lately


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

AACC said:


> Let me guess - a worthless liberal arts/humanities/social science degree that any idiot can easily obtain and that didn't help you get a job where you don't have to ask people "would you like fries with that?"


Fucking win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Rollins starting to do that Flair and HBK turnbuckle flip a lot here lately


Yep. It's become a regular spot in his matches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shadowcran said:


> I can guarantee the 2 ppvs are going to screw each other over with this timetable. I'm serious guys, don't pay a dime for this. You'll thank yourself later for the sagacity.
> 
> Find a free stream somewhere if you have to.


Have the Network for NXT and the archives... so at least not paying extra. But don't really feel like watching any of the three "PPVs" to be honest. They don't have any heat to them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Start of the show:

Booker T "Dean Ambrose is going to win the WWE WHC this Sunday"

Now at the end:

Booker T "all 4 of these guys have a chance to win this Sunday"

:ha


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> SEC laws prevent them from lying about numbers its not gonna happen


They only catch companies long after the fact and considering how private most of the WWE's dealings are, they would have a very very hard time proving anything.

Do you know anything about Enron? How long did it take them to figure that out, when Enron was literally making everything up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole doesn't sound into it today. Like he's tired/worn out or something.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Orton tossed out time for a commercial!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

We need to give WWE more money to stop all these fucking adverts, it's completely out of hand at this point, you don't add break your main event. I hate ad breaks in the middle of matches, it ruins the flow. (we don't need to give them more money btw, I fucking grudge that)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Cole doesn't sound into it today. Like he's tired/worn out or something.



He probably got a verbal burial on his headsets by Vince when he was putting over Neville so hard in the match with Cena


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Where did Orton find all this pep?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> We need to give WWE more money to stop all these fucking adverts, it's completely out of hand at this point, you don't add break your main event. I hate ad breaks in the middle of matches, it ruins the flow. (we don't need to give them more money btw, I fucking grudge that)



Those damn wrestling matches getting in the way of my "entertainment" segments and commercials

:Out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Cole doesn't sound into it today. Like he's tired/worn out or something.


It's because Cole literally can not stop sucking cocks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn this thread died :deadbox


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> He probably got a verbal burial on his headsets by Vince when he was putting over Neville so hard in the match with Cena


Can't remember who said it but they said its uncomfortable trying to commentate with Vince constantly screaming in your ear.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> The half-nelson suplex landing is exactly what I'm afraid would happen if he faced Brock.


I think he would know how to plan the match. Like I said I don't think it would have been any more dangerous than the ladder match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How can the people running the WWE think given fans the same matches over , and over is a good thing?


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

Great Match! Hope no one interferes!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Rollins selling that groin injury. We all know you trollin :troll


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

oh my god im struggling to stay awake right now.. so boring


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Can't remember who said it but they said its uncomfortable trying to commentate with Vince constantly screaming in your ear.


Joey Styles said it, Jim Ross said it, I think every PBP guy they have ever had has said it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyrvd123 said:


> They only catch companies long after the fact and considering how private most of the WWE's dealings are, they would have a very very hard time proving anything.
> 
> Do you know anything about Enron? How long did it take them to figure that out, when Enron was literally making everything up.


Exactly. The only real indication anyone has to go by is how the product is doing to your own eyes....and I'm sorry, they seem to be very desperate at this point. Like they're trying to shore up those numbers. It's a huge ass risk considering WM was in that first quarter and there's nothing even remotely similar in the 2nd.

Look, Raw has improved quality, but I'm going by the sheer volume of information out there and the overall product is getting a hohum by all but wrestling fans. They're not attracting new people and have lost a lot of the old. Sports in general is on a steady decline if you'll also notice. 

People are looking at their monthly bills and going "Why am I buying this Network shit?", because it's been free for so many months It makes one wonder if it has made even a single dime. I honestly bet it's lost in the 8 figures by now. And that's the only way the network makes money, it's subscriptions. It doesn't make it from advertising. From what I figure with it's operating costs, it would take roughly 2 million subscriptions that are actually PAYING and not getting it for free.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rollins vs Orton is becoming the same as Orton vs Cena, boring...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Damn this thread died :deadbox


Can't blame people... I'm succesfully getting closer to no Raw... made it an hour and half this week before I wasn't doing anything and turned it on. Most wrestling fans are leaving the WWE at this point it seems.

And with Bryan gone for who knows how long, no builds, and Raws like this it's only going to get worse.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

this match is BORING! just like any other orton match


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Orton dragging Seth down with these tedious shite matches.no more please


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so excited to see if tonight's Raw will break last week's lowest rating since '97


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins and Orton both hungover


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

I predict a raw rating increase this week and then a dive next...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmm I wonder if this will end in a brawl of sorts between the four guys in the payback main event......


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

BEtter than the cage match so far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> I'm so excited to see if tonight's Raw will break last week's lowest rating since '97



And this week's Raw (outside of Neville/Cena and New Day/Kidd Cesaro) would deserve that low of a rating


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never seen a reversal from Ortons inverted back breaker before. That was pretty nice.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

And to think I thought these two would make for great matches.

These two are boring against each other.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I think he would know how to plan the match. Like I said I don't think it would have been any more dangerous than the ladder match.


Bryan wanted to have a type of match with Brock that has never been seen before in the United States. Just hearing that sounds scary.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> Rollins vs Orton is becoming the same as Orton vs Cena, boring...


Look at how many time WWE has don't Seth vs Orton in 2015 

http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/seth-rollins-3328.html


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Hmmm I wonder if this will end in a brawl of sorts between the four guys in the payback main event......


Almost a certainty.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Vintage is another word for "same old shit"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok did I seriously hear people trying to start a "This is Awesome" chant?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> And this week's Raw (outside of Neville/Cena and New Day/Kidd Cesaro) would deserve that low of a rating


even bryans speech?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"We want Ambrose!"
You heard 'em. Send Kane.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

"We want Ambrose!"... gives us Kane.... wooooo.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

ITS GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another predictable finish to a Rollins match. Now this ends in a clusterfuck with the faces standing tall.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> And this week's Raw (outside of Neville/Cena and New Day/Kidd Cesaro) would deserve that low of a rating


and last week's Raw was best in a long time...can anyone smell that the stocks are falling? Geez, it's getting scary.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> even bryans speech?



Trying to forget about that :mj2


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> And to think I thought these two would make for great matches.
> 
> These two are boring against each other.


orton had boring matches with bryan as well. his style of wrestling does not mix well and has bad chemistry with most people.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Bryan wanted to have a type of match with Brock that has never been seen before in the United States. Just hearing that sounds scary.



He's a mad bastard I'll give him that!


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

is this a re-run ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman to get a cheap pop coming out with Ambrose lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People chanting RKO over Ambrose and Reigns.

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane letting Rollins get destroyed here. He'll help him keep the title at Payback.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

drinklime said:


> is this a re-run ?


I hope it's the episode that ends with Kurt Angle and a milk truck.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose/Reigns consistent friendship implications ftw


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Will the show close with Rollins getting speared or RKO'd or will they plant more seeds of Dean vs Reigns?


Well I guess I forgot the Dirty Deeds :StephenA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Kane letting Rollins get destroyed here. He'll help him keep the title at Payback.


Yup. Rollins holding on to dat dere title.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, this again?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol Ambrose is getting pinned on Sunday


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Well we know Ambrose is not winning.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Ambrose/Reigns consistent friendship implications ftw


Nvm :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm no Ambrose fan by any means...but he deserves to be in main events.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I guess Dean is eating the pin on Sunday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean looks strong!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No Way!

Who would of thought that Ambrose would attack Reigns, and be the last man standing again?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If they turn dean heel it's not like he's going to get booed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ambrose is just over... don't do like you did with Bryan or Punk for so long, just give him the damn push. It's what the fans want you dumb company.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ambrose looking strong on raw for 2 weeks in a row. SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh, Rollins stood tall to end the contact signing last week. Looks like everyone in the match is going to get a night to stand tall. It makes sense.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

glad I waited up to see Ambrose level Reigns lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope no one gets excited about this. Ambrose is the hometown hero and they're just giving you false hope that he has a chance in hell of winning.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You know I really thought Orton was eating the pin at Payback so they could do a Shield Triple Threat feud at the June PPV. I'm not so sure now. Ambrose is probably taking it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So that ending confirming Rollins wins with Ambrose eating the pin Sunday?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I only caught the second half of the show there from the BRIEEEE MOOOOODE on. Not much to say good or bad.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman to get a cheap pop coming out with Ambrose lol


And images of loosecanon with a shiny new crystal ball now invade my head.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

It's obvious that rollins will retain.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How was Raw? I missed it.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> orton had boring matches with bryan as well. his style of wrestling does not mix well and has bad chemistry with most people.


It would be easier to say he's fucking boring in the ring instead of blame his "chimestry" with everybody.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I cant take Ambrose seriously .He looks like a unintimidating bellend always pulling stupid faces


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously, why the heck is Ambrose taking the pin in a match with three young stars and Orton?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth got completely washed in the main event but it's official that he's winning at Payback. 

I don't think Dean hitting the Dirty Deeds is a heel turn. Just typical turn. He's been standing tall the last two RAW's, but I still think Orton eats the pin on Sunday.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Meh, Rollins stood tall to end the contact signing last week. Looks like everyone in the match is going to get a night to stand tall. It makes sense.


Except Rollins only really looks strong on Smackdown and ends every Raw eating a spear or an RKO. I think Raw would be the best show to have the Champ booked a lil strong.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Bryan wanted to have a type of match with Brock that has never been seen before in the United States. Just hearing that sounds scary.


Eh, I wanted see that. I've seen him wrestle overseas and in the indys but WWE style wrestling isn't as physically demanding as those styles, so I don't think it would be too dangerous.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Decent Raw, but it had too many boring matches, the fact that the Cena vs Neville match was the best match, a Cena match of all of them, shows how poor the product is these days.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Orton was once again Monday Night Raw


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I only caught the second half of the show there from the BRIEEEE MOOOOODE on. Not much to say good or bad.


Compared to last week's show. This took a nose dive hard, Curly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Berlino said:


> I cant take Ambrose seriously .He looks like a unintimidating bellend always pulling stupid faces


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

3 finishers just happened and somewhere in the back there's a John Cena kicking out


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Can someone recap what happened right after Kane came out? I had a DVR mishap.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


:ha This made me legit laugh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> How was Raw? I missed it.


Cena vs Neville was great. The rest of the show sucked, not even sure why I bothered having it on.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> orton had boring matches with bryan as well. his style of wrestling does not mix well and has bad chemistry with most people.


His matches with Bryan were hit or miss depending on the structure of the match. They've had a couple of good matches against each other but his matches with Rollins so far have been painfully dull. Even when Orton gets amped up, the match still doesn't get kicked into high gear.

Outside of Ziggler and Cesaro, I don't think there's anyone else he has good chemistry with. Agreed with his style not meshing well with others which is a shame since he easily gelled with other wrestlers back in his Legend Killer days.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Idk of its the three hour show or what but I haven't cared about the RAWain event in a long time


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Neville vs Cena was obviously the highlight of the show.

The main event ending segment falls flat unless you're a Ambreigns bromance fan like me and feel like you've been kicked in the stomach :homer2


lol Nah, I dont't think much will come of Roman vs Dean. I think that's a feud for later. Just some drama and red herrings in my opinion.

And Seth is definitely retaining; no reason to question that.

Ugh, the psychology and storytelling that will be in the fatal fourway :banderas


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Idk of its the three hour show or what but I haven't cared about the RAWain event in a long time


Well, how could you possibly care when it's always a completely pointless match featuring some combination of Orton/Rollins/Big Show/Kane/Reigns and is 100% guaranteed to be some stupid, fucking awful interference non-finish.

So, they have a match featuring the Shield guys facing off against one another for the first time ever and the 95% of the story going into the match was Kane and Rollins arguing?

Fuck the hell off, WWE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like this week's Raw was a less good version of last week's Raw.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "We want Ambrose!"
> You heard 'em. Send Kane.


:maury 2nd time tonight :maury


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sucks my lappytop is broke and I am on my Ps4 browser, but had to pop in and say I very much enjoyed this episode. Marked hard for new MEGA POWERS. Dean owned, Bryan was class as always, looking forward to who gets that title. Also Wyatts fw the tag division looking good. Hope Queen Nikki retains Sunday and Paige comes back.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Last weeks raw was FUCKING GREAT!! This weeks was was just merely good.
A step down but not an awful show by any means


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> His matches with Bryan were hit or miss depending on the structure of the match. They've had a couple of good matches against each other but his matches with Rollins so far have been painfully dull. Even when Orton gets amped up, the match still doesn't get kicked into high gear.
> 
> Outside of Ziggler and Cesaro, I don't think there's anyone else he has good chemistry with. Agreed with his style not meshing well with others which is a shame since he easily gelled with other wrestlers back in his Legend Killer days.


Sad think you don't even need to have a good chemistry with Rollins, his stellar selling can make a match itself.

Orton's wrestling style is just so damn slow and lazy.. Boring as hell.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Guy LeDouche said:


> His matches with Bryan were hit or miss depending on the structure of the match. They've had a couple of good matches against each other but his matches with Rollins so far have been painfully dull. Even when Orton gets amped up, the match still doesn't get kicked into high gear.
> 
> Outside of Ziggler and Cesaro, I don't think there's anyone else he has good chemistry with. Agreed with his style not meshing well with others which is a shame since he easily gelled with other wrestlers back in his Legend Killer days.


His matches with Christian were always a fun watch. He also had some good chemistry with Edge when they had a match.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

*Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

What did you guys think?

Here's what i got from tonight's show, I started watching at 9

- John Cena continues to be the top act on the show, despite being US champ. He had the loudest reaction, the best promo, and most memorable match of the night against Nevile. People hate him because he's the top star and too "goody two shoes" for today's generation, but he's undeniable.

- No Big Show in main event = better programming.

- Daniel Bryan will be missed, let's hope he gets better.

- Macho Mandow and Axelmania had the best segment i've seen in recent memory. Sure this might get old, or it might not. They definitely have a blue world order thing going on and it could be as big as the original faction was in ECW.

- Bray Wyatt is now transparently redundant. C'mon we all saw this coming. You know when they put you in a feud with Ryback, who's legacy ultimately will be as the guy who almost killed CM Punk, it's pretty much because they have nothing else for you. The crowd was deathly silent during his promo unlike in the past, and not because they were necessarily enthralled by his performance. Yea they lit up their phones, but remember Fandango?

- New Day has potential. They are finally finding their groove, mind you, this faction still needs a lot of development, but I believe within a year or so, if the WWE commits and the group embraces being heels more, they could have something worth watching.

- Tyson Kidd and Cesaro need to be champions for at least year. This one is pretty self explanatory.

- I missed Reigns' segment wit Kane, but if he is in the same position where he was a month ago or even lower, there is no way in hell he should be champion.

- Ambrose should have already been a main eventer for a while ago. This has been obvious for about 2 years.

- Orton is still incredibly smooth and gifted, but he needs to stop being so one dimensional. That's why when he wins the belt, no one cares. Rock, Austin, Hogan, and Shawn all knew how to switch up, be funny one moment, then serious, and hold back just when it's the right time. Randy has been playing the exact monotonous character since he joined Evolution, the melancholic viper character hell bent on destroying everything in his path to glory. It's just once he gets there... now what!? He needs to expand his character, even though he's one of the greatest of all-time, if he wants to stop having meaningless title reigns, he needs to find his dx or nwo equivalent and evolve.

- Seth is a transitional champion. Mind you, this doesn't mean he should lose at Payback. The right decision is to keep him strong and have him win. It would be pointless to nullify the climax of Wrestlemania 31 by having him drop the belt at a secondary pay per view to another forgetful champion in Reigns. WWE should used this opportunity to make Rollins' character stronger and more credible for future rivalries and possibly another title run down the line. This championship reign will decide Seth's fate for the rest of his career if he'll be another could've been like Jack Swagger or Alberto Del Rio or a memorable main eventer like Cena and HHH. I believe he will land somewhere along the middle, but don't expect him to keep the title past SummerSlam, especially once Brock comes back.

Decent show, better than most lately. WWE seems to be getting back on track now that Bryan is gone. It seems maybe the arguments we see here amongst fans regarding Daniel's fate reflects what happens backstage, and now without that as a distraction, it seems they are focusing on elements besides the main event and putting on an overall entertaining program with Seth Rollins' championship matches as the centerpiece. Say what you will about Rollins as a draw, he cannot be denied in the ring.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Guy LeDouche said:


> His matches with Bryan were hit or miss depending on the structure of the match. They've had a couple of good matches against each other but his matches with Rollins so far have been painfully dull. Even when Orton gets amped up, the match still doesn't get kicked into high gear.
> 
> Outside of Ziggler and Cesaro, I don't think there's anyone else he has good chemistry with. Agreed with his style not meshing well with others which is a shame since he easily gelled with other wrestlers back in his Legend Killer days.


He's tv matches with Bryan were all better than their ppv matches for some reason. That match they had on Raw when Bryan got hurt and the match had to be stopped was their best match imo. Awesome match go back and watch it if you can.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bryan did the right thing. Now The Miz needs to come back and win the IC Title.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

How I felt about this Raw


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

I agree it was a pretty good RAW for the reasons you exposed..Well except the Bryan part, I don't want to associate myself with what you said there :lol 

Anyway for the first time in months/years i stayed up late to watch everything. Not even the stellar raw from last week got me to enjoy every segments on that night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just another Vince go home show.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Did the WWE get new writers in creative? This is the second week in a row I felt that they delivered a solid show. It wasn't as great as last week, but it was good to me. 

The opening segment dragged on a bit, but it set up Ambrose perfectly to face off against J&J Security. It wasn't a predictable squash but I loved it and the crowd was hot for him.

Cena/Neville was MOTN. It could've very well been worthy of being shown on a PPV. It was a competitive effort and I legit got annoyed when Rusev interrupted it. Since Rusev washed Cena, it's obvious he's losing. He's so screwed. The crowd cares about Lana and has zero fucks to give about him.

I didn't think Reigns/Kane could follow up after Neville/Cena, but I liked that their encounter was a brawl. It wasn't a wrestling match but just a damn fight. The crowd was behind Reigns and he got to stand tall. If I've got to put up with Kane/Reigns, at least the WWE is booking to Reigns' strengths. He seems to be over the hump of mixed reactions and is getting cheered as a face. 

I wasn't surprised by Bryan's announcement. I think his in ring career is possibly over, but I'm glad that the WWE didn't have Stephanie or HHH come out and bury him. He deserved the chance to address the crowd. 

I hate Brie's theme. It's so damn awful. Loved Tamina giving her a superkick. 

I'm over Sandow being everyone but himself. It's ridiculous at this point. 

Bray bores me to tears now. Even as a fan, I can't stand his ramblings anymore. 

I was a bit bored by Randy and Seth. I just couldn't get into their match and kept waiting for the chaos to ensue. I don't like that Rollins took everyone's finisher. Again. It was such a Dean thing for him to attack Roman. Since he's from Ohio, it made sense for him to stand tall which guarantees that he's not winning on Sunday.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

Missed the first half, didn't care about most of the second half... yeah, no. Still just another mediocre at best Raw in a sea of them.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Last weeks raw was FUCKING GREAT!! This weeks was was just merely good.
> A step down but not an awful show by any means


Is that because you enjoyed the crowd last week? This week's show was fine.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BKendrickBestINTW said:


> What did you guys think?
> 
> Here's what i got from tonight's show, I started watching at 9
> 
> ...


I was there, ambrose made the crowd lose its mind. New day had chants before the show started and again during. They might have more traction than you think.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

It was a good show, I know this because I actually watched all of it. Usually I skip at least 30%.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Dec_619 said:


> Is that because you enjoyed the crowd last week? This week's show was fine.


I liked this weeks show. A lot of really good matches.
I just loved the matches last weeks raw. The crowd was good. But the matches and the pacing were all a bit better.

Like i said i liked this weeks raw. It was good fun.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I liked this weeks show. A lot of really good matches.
> I just loved the matches last weeks raw. The crowd was good. But the matches and the pacing were all a bit better.
> 
> Like i said i liked this weeks raw. It was good fun.


Yep, so I quoted the wrong post haha. 

Good to hear you enjoyed tonight's show :cheer


----------



## Glockaveli (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

Dead at OP trying to bring Punk's name up, and believing anything he says.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Had to record Raw due to work... Bray Wyatt coming out kinda feels special nowadays since he's rarely seen in the ring. Like the new nameplate.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

Key point is no big show two weeks in a row. Boom! Great Raws.

Rusev getting actual heel hate and not "he's not American! No him" hate was amazing. Good matches, nice go home raw


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

"Wyatt may have met his match this time". Guess he didn't meet his match all those other times he was losing lol smh.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

RAW is so bad these days I literally can't watch it. It's like staring at a really ugly wall for 3 hours.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> RAW is so bad these days I literally can't watch it. It's like staring at a really ugly wall for 3 hours.


Raw threads used to be 400 - 600 pages. This one is 168.
Last week's rating got a 2.55.

Raw is dead. Its not coming back unless they revamp the format. Just going to slowly die out.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

This Raw went by super fast for me, there wasn't a thing on the show I disliked. I was surprised at the amount of hate for the new Mega Powers in the live discussion, I like a bit of silly fun with my wrestling, as long as it's just a bit. Too bad the Ascension had to be involved though.

I like Seth as champion, and think he should have the title for much longer than Payback. I'd be happy to see him lose it at Summerslam to a face Lesnar.

My two favourite things about Raw since Wrestlemania have been Neville and the John Cena US open challenge, and they were combined beautifully here. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Naomi is a stereotype and she can't carry a match. she really sucks. Not winning the title :kermit


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Pretty Decent Raw Tonight*

This was better than the last Raw before WM imo.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The main highlights of tonight's show was definitely John Cena's Open US Title Match against Neville. They were given about 20 mins of action and it was pretty good. I thought Neville was taking another clean lost but glad that Rusev came to interfere. I have to admit that Rusev's stock has fallen though. It was deja vu all over again with Daniel Bryan vacating his IC Title after doing the same to the World Title two years ago. At least this time he got to a deliver a promo all by himself. I liked that New Day got mic time even if it's short. I agree with Kofi, one of these days, the fans will get the chant right. 

I am digging what Sheamus has been doing as well with him picking on Ziggler is a perfect way to get people to hate him. I wonder when we will get to see the PTP wrestle again. Them mocking the New Age Outlaws must be leading to a match. Lastly, I got kinda bored at the main event match. Randy Orton's character is on and off at times. I was just waiting for everyone to run in and wreck havoc on each other. Decent show overall.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Raw threads used to be 400 - 600 pages. This one is 168.
> Last week's rating got a 2.55.
> 
> Raw is dead. Its not coming back unless they revamp the format. Just going to slowly die out.


Most Raw threads get at least over 2000 replies, this one only has 1600+. At this point, most people are just waiting until Lesnar comes back.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm somehow a little disappointed Jimmy Wang Yang did not show up lol. 

Main event was pretty boring, Orton vs Rollins has run its course. 

Reigns vs Kane again on Smackdown...Jesus Christ, whats wrong with this company?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't believe I had this episode recorded on my DVR. It doesn't even deserve the recognition of how bad it was...


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate to be negative about a decent show but that's all it was really. Decent. I cant point out much that was absolutely terrible but my standards are so low. One night to build up Payback main event and none of the guys get promo time except Seth but that was only for him to bitch to his daddy about Uncle Kane. 

The opening was 17 minutes of nothing, nothing entertaining about this. All it did was further confirm that Seth is the Authority bitch. & 3 matches were announced that pretty much let us know we shouldn't have high expectations for he rest of the night. Like i said everything felt decent, nothing felt really great. * Im completely let down with the main event build*, you're given the Shield PPV match and its a title match and little to no effort was made at building any reasons to care. I watched the whole show but couldn't get over how much they really missed the mark on making the show exciting tonight. Story telling is so important, and I WANT to love Raw again. Their storylines, and story telling just feel so weak and uncreative. Raws and PPV are no longer must see, they even have conditioned people to not expect nothing from monthly PPVS. *I'll mention some stuff i did like though*

*LOVED Neville and Cena*, great showing for both and they did a fantastic job with booking the finish. protected both really well. Neville is a pleasure to watch. Rusev getting that heel heat was nice. Im in the group that actually think Rusev will survive after Cena. Still think theres a lot that can be done with him, even with this gimmick. He's still a very imposing heel.

*I love Bray* but even his promos cant save my interest, they're doing a terrible job creating interest in anything that he's doing lately. I however was at least happy he was allowed to stand in the ring, now can this guy also get a TV match please?

*New Day* continues to be a high spot, glad they're given the mic every week. Cesaro looked impressive tonight again, he works really well as a face.

*Naomi and Tamina* are good in their role. 

*Dean with that hometown *love was awesome, glad the crowd was big for him tonight.(too bad he couldn't get any mic time)

*Harper and Rowan* being a dominate unit again!! :mark:

Bryan cant catch a break, i feel really bad for the guy. i look forward to seeing him on tough enough at least.

So yeah, i can always find stuff that I like but compared to what I know they can do, its rather disappointing. I couldnt recommend this episode to anyone im trying to get to become a fan. Theres no big angles, no shocking moments, no consistent real character/story development etc. I cant see what new fresh eyes would feel drawn to. Even this board of huge fans feels less interested each week.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Neville vs Cena was the best US Title Challenge match to date. Amazing showing by Neville and just a fantastic match with an awesome ending. Really made Neville look legit. 

Bryan's announcement... Not much to say really, besides being disappointed it wasn't better news. Incredibly heartbroken for the guy. 

Ambrose's insane overness throughout the show was great to see, and him dropping Reigns to a massive pop was a great way to end the show. Yeah the Fatal-4-way at Payback is extremly predictable, but I'm still really pumped to see the match play out. 

Those were pretty much the main highlights about the show, other than that it's good to see Harper/Rowan back as a team but it is sad to see what they've done to Wyatt, he's booked like shit and I hold no interest in this Ryback fued.

Overall it wasn't as great as last weeks show, but I did enjoy a lot of it.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Ambrose and Rollins will be the last guys standing in the ring , Ambrose will be destroying him for about 3-4 mins and when he's about to hit Dirty Deeds , Kane will interfere and cost Ambrose the win


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

When does Rollins retire Kane because I can't wait for that day ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Louaja89 said:


> When does Rollins retire Kane because I can't wait for that day ?


Neither can I.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The great thing about Orton in the main event is that I get to shut Raw off and go to bed a little early


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Kane eviscerated Roman Reigns


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WWE hate their second hour of raw, aren't they? Macho Mandow, Reigns vs. Kane, TAMINA. That's just god awful. 
Talking about Sandow, it's fascinating how they killed Sandows momentum in couple of weeks. From "over as fuck" Mizdow he became literally the lowest jobber on the card. 

Really liked Cesaro vs. Big E. Wish wwe gave them 15 min on ppv. Also Cena's match was ok too.
Marked for the ending. Boys and girls, this is how Dean Ambrose became the biggest babyface in history of wrestling. #fuckRomenReigns 

I'm glad that Ambrose gets all the cheers and is in the main event. He's the only shield member who deserves it. 

Interested in Wyatt vs. Ryback but not sure if it happens on payback.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pretty good RAW overall.

Rollins and Orton main evented once again and I don't have a problem with that. Always fun to watch these two wrestle.

John Cena's US open challenge is nice addition because it's fresh and it won't last forever. Only thing I don't like about the US open challenge is that in every match some one kicks out of the Attitude Adjustment. It's too predictable currently and gives less importance to finishing moves in general.

Who would have thought six months ago that the New Day would be one of the best things going in the WWE? Not many probably..

Didn't like the way Reigns was booked this week but that's just a personal opinion.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Ok did I seriously hear people trying to start a "This is Awesome" chant?


They were several times, I felt sorry for them.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad show at all really.

HHH was back but not over the top involvement was good.

How over was Ambrose in his hometown, they wouldn't shut up for him. That was awesome and it's great to see how much love there is for Ambrose his awesome and belongs in the title scene.

Cena vs Neville was a very solid match, enjoyed it and was actually good Rusev interfered saved Neville from eating another pin, overall great match though and really enjoying Cena's reign and defending every week.

Well it was inevitable wasn't it? Bryan had to relinquish the title at some stage, he clearly is far from ready to wrestle and I seriously think like I have said he needs to take a few years off and rest his whole body, he clearly cannot cope with the rigors of day to day bumps in the wrestling world right now. Was extremely sad and moving moment, and seemed like a good bye but not a permanent one, we will see him again but for now I guess his die hard fans will struggle without his presence, I just hope he plays it smart and does what is required to get back to full health or whatever.

Decent mainevent, good to see Ambrose standing tall at the end in his hometown.

Crowd was solid and show was solid, an upgrade to what the average show has been like this year.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

boring HHH monologue to bore us and the gigantic nose bastard has the sheer hypocrisy to speak about other peoples "unchecked ego" this from the guy with the biggest ego in the history of wrestling.
The segment had some funny parts but ran far too long.

At least J&J were not made to look completely retarded against Ambrose.
Barrett and Ziggler decent enough.
Good to see Harper and Rowan together as a team

I fast forwarded the cena promo as only mentally ill people would put themselves through that,
Nevillie was booked great but the typical interference from Rusec to dampen the mood.

Kane and Reign was better than expected even if Kane is possibly the most under rated bigman in years.

Fast forwarded the womens crap as always, then saw the new nega powers versus the new legion of doom, Sandow losing all momentum with this shit.
All we needed was midgets and it was the 80s

Sod B Bryan, vastly over rated darling of internet knowalls.
New Day absolutely suck, cesaro is too good for this shit tag team rubbish

The Goldberg wannabe is seriously gonna harm some wrestlers career with his clumsy ring work

Orton and Rollins was decent enough ending for an averafe show that resembled something from the 80s


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I liked the show, plenty of storylines were advanced, plenty of wrestlers got a decent ammount of time. Nobody was over used either.

I skipped the Cena promo because I just can't listen to them but it really didn't seem like it when on that long. I'm glad they made Neville look competitive with Cena and I do like the open challenge. I would prefer it if they weren't kicking out of finishers and bloody powerbombs on TV.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Another very good Raw, they're having kind of a streak now. That Cena vs Neville was :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fan-fucking-tastic to see Harper and Rowan back together again (if slightly rushed). They're acting a lot less like zoned out minions and more like two pissed off, give-no-fuck brawlers which I dig.

The optimist in me says I'll stick around until they reunite with Bray to complete the puzzle. However, I have absolutely no faith in this company. They'll be booked like monsters at first but I wouldn't be surprised to see them treated just like they were prior to the original split last year. Just two big guys who perform great in tag matches but get beat a lot by smiling jokers.

Bray continues to deliver tremendous promos. It's a pity the content is same old same old, by-the-numbers stuff and I cannot get into this at all, and I'm probably one of the biggest Wyatt marks on the site. An absolute terrible build for a feud. It's blatantly obvious they just put these two together because they couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought it was a pretty good raw, Not as good as last week but still pretty darn good. And Triple H with Jand J security was awesomehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cHcy6OwfMc At 5:30 is when my favorite part starts.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Biggest disappointment was the commentators saying how Cena was "unconscious" from the accolade, yet, as he was laying there, he started talking to Rusev (ON CAMERA) about the next spot.. 

Overall, great Raw. Disappointed with another Reigns vs Kane match on Smackdown (with an inevitable Big Show interference). *Should have pitted Reigns vs Ambrose to make up for the Dirty Deeds on Raw.*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thought Raw was much better last week, few good bits this week but also a lot of boring shit. 

For me Raw lacks consistency, the booking hasn't been great for a while, while some storylines make little sense & have little meaning behind them. 

Reigns gets another shot at the title because he beat Big Show, that's just a laughable way to get a title shot. Let's add Ambrose to the mix, yes it's good to see him in the picture, but the little things like delivering dirty deeds to Reigns just makes little sense. 

It's great to see Harper & Rowan back together but why, will we ever get a reason behind it? As for Wyatt & Ryback does anybody actually care? Wyatt calls him out, bangs on about a shitty reason for attacking him, has a feud then will move on, same old rubbish. The Cena open challenge has been fun & we've got good matches out of it, but then again you know what's going to happen. Sandow & Axel get chucked together just for entertainment value, well how long is that going to last? Nikki v Naomi does anybody actually care, because I don't!

Sheamus, Barrett, Ziggler & Neville have been solid in recent weeks, who thought The New Day would be one of the best attractions on Raw at this moment in time, if you thought New Day were good like 3-4 months ago, you would of probably got laughed at, now they are going down the right path & are being booked to perfection. 

How much of Raw is being booked well though apart from a few bits, not much at all. You look at NXT and use Owens v Zayn as an example, months & months of build up & feuding with proper meaning & a storyline behind it. You had Alex Riley come into the mix for a bit, yet again the build up to Owens v Riley was perfect & there was a reason behind it. The Divas division basically has four feuds at the minute, Banks v Lynch has built up nicely in the past few weeks. Bayley v Emma feud has been booked to perfection, ever since Emma slapped Bayley in their first segment, you rarely get that type of build up on Raw. 

I've seen people bang on about Lucha Underground & how good it is, watched a few episodes & the storylines & build up make far more sense than the storylines on Raw, you also get more excitement & better matches purely because of the 14 rating. 

Raw would be so much better if they booked it like NXT, cut it down to two hours & have it back at a 14 rating, the sad thing is we can only dream of that happening.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane needs to do what is best for business.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This RAW was okay for me, but paled to last week's. Cena vs Nevile was really good, and made Neville look strong. Highlight for me, but a bittersweet one was Bryan's promo. I e=was happy to hear from him and he was well spoken but the message was deflating and very worrisome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If I had to bet on it I'd say Bryan will be back eventually.


----------

